# 

## michal_mmm

brzebrnąłem przez wiele wątków na tym forum i nie umiem sobie odpowiedzieć ... Ma ktoś pomysł ?

----------


## Przekorek

Tylko rurowy (z rur do tego przeznaczonych, ułożonych ze spadkiem, wyposażony w studzienkę i pompke do skroplin, oraz filtry) gwarantuje jako-taką higienę. W żwirowym może się dziac wszystko -pleśń, robale, etc.

----------


## michal_mmm

dziękuję za pomoc!
Jeżeli jednak wierzyć badaniom cytowanym przez taniaklima.pl żwirowy byłby również pdo tym względem niezły. O ile dobrze zrozumiałem oni argumentują, że ten "syf" jest tylko na początku wymiennika, a że nie ma dobrych warunków nie rozpszestrzenia się on i na wyjściu jest lepiej niż na początku. hmmm

----------


## Grzesiek13

Osobiscie jestem za żwirowym.

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Bzdury o GWC żwirowym rozpowszechniają ludzie "od kabli, betonu i śrubek", którzy o biologii ostatni raz, to w szkole slyszeli. Znakomita większość pozornie oczywistych zjawisk przenoszona jest do warunków dalekich od tych, w których je obserwujemy. Bez odpowiednich warunków: światła, wody, temperatury nic nie urośnie.( to rośliny). A jak nie urosło, to co mają rozkładać te roztocza znane z zagnitej szklanki po kawie pozostawionej odłogiem w kącie? SIEBIE?  :ohmy:  
Wewnąatrz żwirowca stale panują warunki dalekie od normalnych i sprzyjających tym ciągle wzywanym żyjątkom.
A o tym, że krowy tracą mleko jak nad pastwiskiem wiszą kable sieci WN też słyszeliście? Znam jednego, co tak ma! Od lat jest tego pewny! Nikt mu głupot wmawiać nie będzie WIE I JUŻ!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

P.S. Komórka też mu szkodziła! Gołe sąsiadki mu się śniły! Wyrzucił (podobno)

----------


## michal_mmm

adam_mk:
więc wg. Ciebie żwirowy jest lepszy ? Masz jakieś zastrzeżenia do rurowego ?
Wydaje mi się że rurowy może być droższy ze względu na duży głęboki wykop i dużą ilość rur fi 200. No i filtracja na kamyczkach wydaje się byc atrakcyjna w związku z czym ja przychylam się do żwirowego. Ale nie jestem pewien ...

----------


## Tomik_B

Adamie. 
Właśnie szukałem Twoich wypowiedzi, obalających zabobony, na temat żwirowego GWC. 
Już nie muszę.   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Przekorek

No i wlasnie: zabobony. Nikt nie sprawdzil co sie dzieje i co sie wylęga w takim żwirze. A w rurze bądż co bądż warunki są do pewnego stopnia kontrolowane budową i powłoką antybekteryjną. W czym mianowicie szczelna rura jest gorsza od nieszczelnego żwiru? - Tak pytanie należy zadać.

----------


## michal_mmm

w taniaklima.pl twierdzą że sprawdzili i że jest ok. Może to mój brak wyobraźni ale w tą antybaktryjną powłokę na dłuższą metę nie wierzę. Żwir byłby lepszy w tym, że filtruje. I rzeczywiście wydaje się że robi to w taki sposób, który nie wymaga wielkiej obsługi.

----------


## m.dworek

tania klima to nieuki
rownei dobrze mozesz sluchac radia maryja  :wink:

----------


## michal_mmm

a co źle podają ?

----------


## m.dworek

tak ogolnie mowiac wszystko  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Lepszy - kiedy, w jakich warunkach, dla kogo, za ile?
Czasem lepszy jest rower niż Mercedes.
Żwirowiec jest sprawniejszy i tańszy oraz BEZPIECZNY, jeżeli są dla niego odpowiednie warunki. W porównaniu z rurowym - malutki.
Pomyślcie. Chodzi o wymianę ciepła.
Po jednej stronie mamy powietrze, a po drugiej kamienie. Co ma większą masę właściwą? Bilans cieplny! m1c1t1 + m2c2t2 = MCw Tw
Czy 10 tonami głazów zagrzeję/schłodzę 100kg powietrza? W jakim tempie?
A jak jest w rurce? - MNIEJ SPRAWNIE!!! Taka jest różnica. Porównywalny powierzchniowo ze żwirowym rurowy GWC musiałby mieć przepotężną długość. Z konieczności budowane są kilku (rozpacz!) lub kilkunastometrowe namiastki. Jeżeli woda jest płytko, to można przeżyć. Transport ciepła od wody do powietrza przez ściankę rury jest akceptowalny (w sensie wymiarów konstrukcji). Układanie rury w suchym gruncie to paranoja, nieznajomość przedmiotu rozważań i dywersja wobec własnej kieszeni.
Rurowy wymiennik jest przeponowym wymiennikiem ciepła. Co wpadnie, to już zostanie do końca świata (deszcz , śnieg). Wyciąganie tego jest trudne i nigdy kompletne. W żwirowcu woda ucieka grawitacyjnie i podchodzi kapilarnie. Rurowy nie wystabilizuje wilgotności. Będzie próbował, ale skąd ma brać ją zimą przy szczelnych ścianach? Dolewać jej? Ile?

Ktoś dowcipny sugerował, abym sobie ziemiankę zbudował, bo ma zalety, a nie takie wymyślne cuda jakie planuję. Ja po prostu zapraszam do mojego domu wszystkie możliwe zalety ziemianki, studni i innych znanych przecież urządzeń pozostawiając ich wady poza domem.

GWC na wysoką wodę gruntową omówiliśmy ze szczegółami w jednym z wątków. Zdaje się że Jabko będzie to realizował, bo ma takie właśnie wodne warunki. Powinno być bardzo skuteczne i wygodne.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.[/b]

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcz raz ja, ale na inny temat.

Kiedy żwirowy? - jak są dla niego warunki.

Poziom wód gruntowych stale powinien być niski (ze 3-4m). Okoliczna gleba nie powinna być gliniasta czy ilasta (jak jest, to i tak kałuże stoją).
Żwir KONIECZNIE płukany i muszą to być OTOCZAKI!!! Stosowanie łomu z różnych źródeł to nieporozumienie. 
Dla niewtajemniczonych!!! Skały z kamieniołomów często powinny być jak najdalej od nas i przykryte grubą warstwą asfaltu! Wydobyte z głębi ziemi i polane wodą, często kwaśnym dzszczem, mogą uwalniać takie zestawy elektrolitów, że łojej! Cała tablica Mendelejewa w postaci półpłynnej i aktywnej. Jest to znany problem hałd i składowisk nadkladu przy odkrywkach.
Żwir rzeczny ma w niezmienionej postaci przynajmniej kilkaset tysięcy lat i to częstego polewania, lub leżenia w wodzie. Wszystko, co mogło, to już przereagowało i popłynęło. Najdalej w trzeciorzędzie. Płukany żwir jest i będzie (czy to się komu podoba, czy nie) jałowy i praktycznie obojętny chemicznie. Forma otoczaka tworzy przestrzenne sito o wielkiej powierzchni praktycznie nie stawiające oporów dla przepływającego w nim majestatycznie powietrza. Opory pojawiają się ze wzrostem prędkości strugi powietrza, ale taki stan (szybki przepływ powietrza) zabija samą ideę tego pomysłu. Jałowy z natury i leżący w zupełnej ciemności w temperaturze ok 7-10 stC nie jest i nie będzie  stanowił dogodnego miejsca do rozwoju roślin. Obumarłe szczątki roślin mogą być i są pożywieniem organizmów beztlenowych, ale w takim złożu ich nie będzie, bo skąd. Większe stworzenia przemieszczają się w poszukiwaniu pożywienia. Do żwirowca nie polezą, bo po co i jak? Nic atrakcyjnego tam nie znajdą a nachodzić by się trzeba że hej!.
Żwirowiec przed zamuleniem choćby przez piasek niesiony wodami roztopowymi chroniony jest przez warstwę włukniny. Nawet zalany osusza się grawitacyjnie nic nie tracąc z posiadanych właściwości. Powinien nawet mieć wbudowany system zraszania dla szybkiej regeneracji złoża. W pustych przestrzeniach pomiędzy ziarnami żwiru powietrze ma praktycznie stałą wilgotność. Niedobory wilgoci uzupełniane są kapilarnie z otoczenia.
Należy zachować rozsądne proporcje pomiędzy grubością złoża a polem powierzchni jego podstawy. Przez podstawę przepływa strumień ciepła od/do złoża. Grubość złoża ma wplyw na opory przepływu (nie są duże, ale da się to spieprzyć). Pole podstawy x grubość złoża = objętość. Objętość x gęstość = masa złoża. (potrzebne do bilansu cieplnego, szacowania wielkości potrzebnej żwirowca) Przeciętnie ok 12m2 o grubosci 1m to tyle, ile potrzeba dla domu 120m pow. użytkowej (grubo szacowane).

Kiedy GWC rurowy i jak?

Jak teren  jest gliniasty, ilasty, z wodą podskórną, to można potraktować go identycznie jak dolne źródlo PC. Zakopujemy jak najgłębiej rurkę alupex o średnicy ok. 20mm ułożoną w meander. Sprzedawana jest w kręgach 200m. Taka ilość wystarczy. Jest specjalizowana do podłogowego i  tania przy swojej trwałości. Wypełniamy ją płynem niezamarzającym typu prodiol czy borygo. Pompką przetłaczamy płyn ogrzany/schłodzony w ziemi  przez nagrzewnicę w kanale wlotowym wentylacji. Całość działa jak CO.
Jest to dokładnie i ze szkicami opisane w jakimś wątku.

Kiedy GWC rurowy z rur fi 200?

Jak nam wyjdzie, że tak trzeba, że tak chcemy i że inaczej się nie da.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Lukaszen

Witam!
Ukłony dla wtajemniczonych. A koci ogon ignorantom. 
Adam - byłeś u mnie, widziałeś, jakl wygląd teren. Wodę mam na głebokości 75 -95 cm. działkę małą i już wcisnąłem tam POŚ z drenażem. Da radę wcisnąć tam jeszcze Twoje, z całym szacunkiem, wynalazki? 
Pozdrawiam!
Ł. 
PS. Zrobiłem w końcu fotki wnętrza swojego sztrucla. Niestety nie mam czasu na zrzucenie ich z aparatu i puszczenie w net. Ale obiecuję poprawę!
Ł.

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj!
Czekam na fotki. Jak znajdziesz miejsce na tego pexa, to możesz mieć sporo dobrego ciepełka gratis. A jakby tak taką specjalną lodóweczkę na tego siurka? Z poręczną szafeczką na lodowe klocuszki? Podłogówka jak nic!
Nawet do niej ci prąd nie potrzebny, bo wałek Ci się kręci sam z siebie. Tylko sprężarka od klimy z jakiegoś MANa czy innej ciężarówy.
TY TO MASZ WARUNKI!!!
Tylko kleić to , czego i tak okolica nie załapie! (czytaj włościanie okoliczni)
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Piotr_58

Witam,
pilnie śledzę ten wątek i pokrewne, bo temat mnie żywo interesuje. Niestety, mam tylko okazjonalny dostęp do Internetu   :sad:  

Mam pytanie do adama_mk: 
Buduję na piaskach, ale mam wodę gruntową na głębokości 1,80 a chwilami i wyżej. Czy w takich warunkach można zbudować żwirowy GWC? Jeśli tak (co by mnie b. ucieszyło) to jakie powinien mieć wymiary (dom będzie miał135 m2 powierzchni).

----------


## Ryszard1

Plusem GWC rurowego bedzie mniejszy opor przplywu powietrza. W zwirowym trzeba zastosowag gladkie otoczaki o wiekszej srednicy ( jakiej ? ) oraz czasami wymuszony wentylatorami ciag powietrza,

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Żwirowiec w takich warunkach bez problemu, ale...
Ale będziesz musiał nad nim usypać misterny kurchanik. Powinien być gdzieś na dwuch metrach w dół. Ty masz 1.5m . Te brakujące 0.5 m można nadsypać. Nie zapomnij o geowłukninie, żeby Ci go nie zamuliło.
Pytasz o wielkość. Temat jest złożony.
Czego oczekujesz? GWC na zimę? Klimatyzacji na lato? Czy złoże będzie miało czas "odpocząć"?
Można to liczyć, tylko po co? Za wiele zmiennych.
Oszacujmy.
Na maksymalnych parametrach wydajność powinna być w granicach 400 - 500m3/godz. Ten stan będzie sporadyczny (impreza, spalony garnek). Najczęściej system będzie pracował przy ok.200 - 250m3 (przy domu pełnym ludzi. (chyba, że rodzina 2 osobowa, to nawet o połowę mniej).
Zadziwiające jest, że zapewnienie wyczuwalnego komfortu latem (chłodzenie) wymaga nieco większej powierzchni GWC niż eksploatacja zimą. 
Wszyscy wtajemniczeni na różnych stronach w necie sugerują wielkość powierzchni złoża równą 0.1 powierzchni użytkowej. Tak licząć byłoby ok. 13m2. Ja bym to powiększył o kilka procent do jakichś 16m2. Grubość złoża - ok. 1m. Z tego widać, że żwiru wychodzi ok. 16m3. Bardzo dobry wynik. 3 x 5 o grubości 1. Żwir płukany (koniecznie otoczaki) kosztował latem ok. 46zł. /m3. Te 16m3 to koszt ok.750zł. Nie tragedia, tylko ta dziura i robota. Ale wszystko jest dla ludzi. Wiele można koparką.
Myślę, że taki byłby optymalny i latem i zimą.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

Jeżeli tę wodę masz STALE na 1.80m, to złoże będzie mocno sprzęgnięte termicznie z tą wodą. Wtedy powierzchni zwiększać nie trzeba. 12m2 wystarczy.

----------


## adam_mk

Ryszard1
Bardzo się zdziwisz jak Ci powiem, że jest dokładnie na odwrót?
Bo jest!!!  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Adam M

----------


## ravbc

Tak mnie naszło:
Wiadomo, że w żwirowcu należy rury nawiewu i wyciągu układać po przeciwnych stronach złoża. Pytanie brzmi: czy lepiej układać je wzdłuż dłuższych, czy może jednak wzdłuż krótszych boków złoża? Albo inaczej: jaka jest minimalna odległość rur nawiewu i wywiewu, która dają wydajność GWC bliską maksymalnej? Dochodzi do tego jeszcze kwestia oporów przepływu, więc właściwie to nie wiem jak lepiej...

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
W oderwaniu od warunków lokalnych i czysto teoretycznie to należałoby zapisać funkcję opisującą wymianę ciepła oraz policzyć jej ekstremum.

Wyjdzie różnie. W zależności od przyjętych "pewników" i ich ilości.

Kupa roboty, którą od razu "niewtajemniczeni" wpuszczą do piachu i jeszcze dodadzą, że słyszeli o jednym, co ma odwrotnie i ma lepiej.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## ravbc

> W oderwaniu od warunków lokalnych i czysto teoretycznie to należałoby zapisać funkcję opisującą wymianę ciepła oraz policzyć jej ekstremum.
> 
> Wyjdzie różnie. W zależności od przyjętych "pewników" i ich ilości.
> 
> Kupa roboty, którą od razu "niewtajemniczeni" wpuszczą do piachu i jeszcze dodadzą, że słyszeli o jednym, co ma odwrotnie i ma lepiej.


Hehe. Mogłem sie spodziewać czegoś w ten deseń.  :wink: 
No ale mi nie zależy na totalnej optymalizacji. Zawsze mogę dorzucić tonę żwiru do środka...  :wink: 
Ot zastanawiam się, czy lepiej zrobić żwirowca "bardziej długiego, czy bardziej szerokiego"  :wink: 
Innymi słowy, czy warto zmniejszyć przekrój, zwiększając długość trasy przepływu powietrza przez żwirowca... Albo w drugą stronę: poniżej jakiej długości schodzić nie warto...
Zadowalają mnie odpowiedzi z dokładnością do metra.  :wink:

----------


## gildor

słuchajcie. jak wiekszosc z Was, planuje GWC  :wink:  chce rurowy bo:
- wode mam 1,2m wiosną
- planuje oczyszczalnie, wiec jeden ewentualny kopiec mi wystarczy na terenie
- wentylacje chce grawitacyjna, ale...
no wlasnie. wszedzie jest napisane jak zrobic GWC, ale neiwiele jest w temacie rozprowadzenia tego po domu. jako ze chce zostawic grawitacyjna, mam tez miec kominek - tez grawitacyjny, a mysle, ze jak mi sie nie sparwdzi garwitacyjna wentylacja z GWC, to chce miec mozliwosc wyboru, czyli dokupienia rekuperatora i zmiany sposobu wentylacji.

i teraz pytania:
1. jak rozprowadzić kanaly wentylacyjne po domu i jakie zrobic przekrojej tych kanałów? czy wprowadzenie ich w strop to dobry pomysl? czy moga to byc kanały o przekroju prostokąta?
2. myslac o reku, czy buduje sie dwa oddzielne obiegi nie polaczone ze soba? tzn, dla pomieszczeń brudnych jeden obieg a dla salonu i pokoi drugi?
3. znalazlem pewien opis tu w tym temacie, ale jak go rozgryźć  :wink:  to nie wiem 



> Wentylacja grawitacyjna daje się łatwo połączyć z GWC.
> Trzeba wybudować normalne kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej w kuchni, wc i łazience (zgodnie z projektem budynku), GWC, wentylator ssący powietrze z GWC z przełączeniem na czerpnie w ściane budynku, oraz kanały nadmuchowe od wentylatora do salonu i sypialni.
> Jeśli wentylator wyłączymy - to mamy tylko wentylacje grawitacyjną.
> Jeśli włączymy - mamy wentylacje mechaniczną nadmuchową.
> Jeśli przy tym zamkniemy zasuwę czerpni to powietrze zasysane jest przez GWC.
> Przy włączonym wentylatorze mamy lekkie nadciśnienie wewnątrz budynku. Kurz nie wchodzi oknami. Nie powstają zagrożenia od kominka i urządzeń gazowych.


czy wg tego, musze kanal z GWC podpiac do komina i wstawic tam jakis patent na odizolowanie?

projekt domu jest w stopce, ale powiekszony zostal garaz o 3m i pomieszczenie nad garazem bedzie uzytkowe i raczej tez z kanalem wentylacyjnym

----------


## wicekK

gildor  - z tego cytatu wynika wprost - budujesz kanały nawiewne jak w klasycznej wentylacji mechanicznej . Wywiew realizowany jest grawitacyjno/ciśnieniowo ( pracujący wentylator nawiewny robi nadciśnienie i powietrze jest wypychane kanałami grawitacyjnymi ) .
Ale czy w tej sytuacji nie lepiej zebrać te kanały wywiewne do kupy i założyć wentylator wywiewny , a jeżeli po drodze zapniemy reku to mamy wentylację z odzyskiem .
To co proponuje autor cytatu to przecież połowa wentylacji mechanicznej .

----------


## gildor

> gildor  - z tego cytatu wynika wprost - budujesz kanały nawiewne jak w klasycznej wentylacji mechanicznej . Wywiew realizowany jest grawitacyjno/ciśnieniowo ( pracujący wentylator nawiewny robi nadciśnienie i powietrze jest wypychane kanałami grawitacyjnymi ) .
> Ale czy w tej sytuacji nie lepiej zebrać te kanały wywiewne do kupy i założyć wentylator wywiewny , a jeżeli po drodze zapniemy reku to mamy wentylację z odzyskiem .


po drodze reku, tzn gdzie? a te wentylatory wywiewne w kominie mialy by być? czyli np zwykle kratki z wentylatorem czy jakies konkretniejsze rozwiązanie? bo mi wlasnie chodzi o rozwiazanie  :smile:  jestem laikiem, dopiero wchodze w temat  :smile: 
i jeszcze jedna sparwa. w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym bedzie kociol gazowy. jak myslicie, tam wprowadzic wejscie kanalu z GWC czy lepiej to zrobic w garazu?

----------


## Agduś

A czy mogę prosić o recenzję gwc płytowego? Zaproponowała nam go firma Globaltech, a producentem jest  Pro-Vent z Opola.

----------


## wicekK

Kolego gildor wychodzi na to że nic nie wiesz o wentylacji , o mechanicznej jeszcze mniej - o rekuperatprach zero . Nic to .
Są dwa rodzaje wymiany powietrza w pomieszczeniach .
1 Grawitacyjny - budyje się typowe kanały/kominy wentylacyjne i powietrze na zasadzie różnicy ciśnień i temperatury tymi kanałami wylatuje na zewnątrz . oczywiście tylko wtedy gdy dołem ( nieszczelności , kratki nawiewne ) może dopływać . Jest to tradycyjnu układ stosowany od zawsze .
2 Wymuszony :
a) w kanałach wentylacyjnych instalujesz wiatraczki i one wysysają powietrze z pomieszczenia .
b) nie budujesz kanałów grawitacji mechanicznej - zamiast nich prowadzisz sieć rur . Z pomieszczeń t.zw. brudnych (kuchnie , łazienki ) łączysz razem i wyciągasz wiatrakiem . Pozostałe pomieszczenia butowe także spinasz w jeden system rur , z tym że do nich powietrze wdmuchujesz .Taki system nazywa się wentylacją mechaniczną .
Jeżeli teraz rurę wywiewną i nawiewną przyłączysz do t.zw. rekuperatora to możesz jednym strumieniem ochładzać/ogrzewać drugi . I w ten sposób mamy wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła .
GWC z kolei to takie ustrojstwo w którym możemy , wykorzystując grunt jako stabilne źródło temperatury na poziomie ok 10 C , wstępnie powietrze wtłaczane do domu ogrzać lub oziębić .
No i wreszcie wracając do Twego cytatu ( przynajmniej ja to tak rozumiem) : budujemy system grawitacyjny , wywiewny (kuchnie , łazienki) . Do tego dobudowujemy system rur nawiewnych i do nich podłączamy GWC . Dodatkowo , w okresie kiedy nie wskazane jest przepuszczanie powietrza przez GWC , montujemy czerpnię na ścianie budynku (zaopatrzoną w klapę zamykającą) .
Jeżeli otworzymy klapę czerpni naściennej to powietrze będzie z niej pobierane ( GWC ma znaczny opór przepływu) . Z kolei zamknięcie klapy i włączenie silnika w GWC spowoduje nadmuch powietrza do pomieszczeń . W wyniku pracy nawiewu (przy pozamykanych oknach i drzwiach) powstaje w domu nadciśnienie i powietrze wypychane jest kanałami wentylacji grawitacyjnej > UFF.. mam nadzieję że jest to zrozumiałe .

----------


## gildor

> UFF.. mam nadzieję że jest to zrozumiałe .


jak najbardziej. 
teraz jeszcze, jedno z pytan traktowalo o srednicy rur nawiewowych dla GWC w budynku i ich przekroju.
 :smile:

----------


## wicekK

No cóż , co do średnic rur nawiewno/wywiewnych to Ci nie pomogę .
Wydaje mi się że podejścia do anemostatów fi 75 są wystarczające , poziomy odpowiednio większe (100-150) .
A może odezwie się ktoś komu montowali i wie .
Sam będę miał mechaniczną z reku ale chyba zlecę wykonanie .
Kanały nawiewne i wywiewne będę miał w projekcie (po konsultacjach w firmie od reku ) .
Nadal jednak szukam stosunkowo niedrogiej centrali no i ewentualnie kogoś kto mi to zrobi .
Z drugiej strony - jeżeli będę miał większą wiedzę może zrobię sam .
Uważnie śledzę forum , czytam wątki , zaglądam do odnośników i ciekawsze rzeczyb notuję .
Ty gildor już sporo na forum to wiesz że to skarbnica wiedzy .
Niestety system wyszukiwania trochę kiepski .
Według mnie powinna być możliwość uściślenia warunków wyszukiwania , a na pewno wyszukiwanie w wynikach byłoby znacznym ułatwieniem .

----------


## Agduś

A ja ponawiam prośbę o recenzję gwc płytowego. Mamy w najbliższych dniach podjąć decyzję i podpisać umowę. Widzi mi się, że to chyba jest lepsze rozwiązanie niż rurowy (z tego, co tu przeczytałam, na żwirowy nie mamy warunków), a możemy go mieć w tej samej cenie.

----------


## wicekK

> A czy mogę prosić o recenzję gwc płytowego? Zaproponowała nam go firma Globaltech, a producentem jest  Pro-Vent z Opola.


Możesz podać jakiś link do ich strony

----------


## wicekK

Agduś - znalazłem i przypomniałem sobie że już kiedyś tę stronę oglądałem .
A możezs mi napisać jaką wielkość tego płytowego Ci proponują i jaka jest tego cena .
Tak na pierwszy rzut oka idea ok , Jednak problemem moze być skraplająca się wewnątrz woda - latem tego nie unikniesz .
W tej wilgoci grzyby , pleśnie itp 
Możliwe że jakoś sobie z tym radzą ( głównie ta wilgoć).
A może tak coś z pomysłów Adama  :  http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=#1310585

----------


## Agduś

http://rekuperatory.net.pl/

----------


## gildor

> Ty gildor już sporo na forum to wiesz że to skarbnica wiedzy .
> Niestety system wyszukiwania trochę kiepski .
> Według mnie powinna być możliwość uściślenia warunków wyszukiwania , a na pewno wyszukiwanie w wynikach byłoby znacznym ułatwieniem .


czy ja wiem? kwestia odpowiedniego klucza, żeby troche zawęzić poszukiwania. jak już sporo wiesz, to wiesz czego szukasz. a jak wybierzesz opcje postów jako wynik, a nie wątków, to masz ławtiej.
generalnie sporo tez mozesz zaczerpnąć wiedzy w temacie na pl.misc.budowanie. tam tez jest sporo o wyzszosci swiat bożego narodzenia nad weilkanocnymi  :wink:  ale i o rozwiazaniach

----------


## ESKIMOS

> nie budujesz kanałów grawitacji mechanicznej - zamiast nich prowadzisz sieć rur . Z pomieszczeń t.zw. brudnych (kuchnie , łazienki ) łączysz razem i wyciągasz wiatrakiem . Pozostałe pomieszczenia butowe także spinasz w jeden system rur , z tym że do nich powietrze wdmuchujesz .Taki system nazywa się wentylacją mechaniczną .
> Jeżeli teraz rurę wywiewną i nawiewną przyłączysz do t.zw. rekuperatora to możesz jednym strumieniem ochładzać/ogrzewać drugi . I w ten sposób mamy wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła .
>  .


Czytam tak, czytam  i próbuje sie uczyć wentylacji mechanicznej, jako że dotychczas zawsze miałem wentylację grawitacyjną a w pomieszczeniach "brudnych" co najwyżej wymuszoną.

Czytam tak, czytam i czegoś nie rozumiem.
Interesuje mnie zwłaszcza oszczedność ciepła, bo jak sie zdaje "taniaklima" to i tak z tego nie wyjdzie.
Jezeli idąc z duchem czasu w nastepnym domu kosztem tysiecy złotych zainstaluję wentylację mechaniczna z rekuperatorem i GWC, to:
- we wszystkich pomieszczeniach  przebywa sie okresowo i przez okreslony czas (np. w sypialni ok. 7 godz. na dobę, w łazience ok. 1 godz. itd.) - ale powietrze bedzie w nich schładzane (poprzez nawiew zimnego/chłodnego powietrza czystego w pomieszczeniach "brudnych" od dołu a pozostałych od góry). 
- nawet jeśli będzie to z odzyskiem ciepła przez rekuperator to bedzie to nadal MOJE ciepło za króre juz zapłaciłem, a i w odzysk na poziomie 90 % też nie bardzi wierzę (pomijając już koszt eksploatacji i serwisowania rekuperatora).
- przyjmując że w ten sposób co dwie godziny wymienię sobie całe powietrze w domu na świeże (ale zimne) - muszę to powietrze z powrotem nagrzać.
-  po co zatem mam schładzać i na powrót ogrzewać powietrze w pomieszczeniach  do których przez kilkanaście godzin (albo i wcale) pies z kulawą nogą nie zagląda?
- można by oczywiscie wymieniać to powietrze selektywnie w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach wg potrzeby, tylko wtedy trzeba by zainstalować  skomplikowany system przepustnic i biegać po domu na przemian zmykając i otwierając poszczególne przepustnice. A wczesniej przeprowadzić szkolenie dla domowników aby to działało pod moja nieobecność - to jaki to "nowoczesny"  system?
- można by też zainstalować inteligentny system elekryczno/elektronicznego sterowania rozdziałem tego powietrza (coś jak w silnikowym rozrządzie - takie VTI), odpowiednio programowanym, albo/i sterowanym manualnie - tylko ile to bedzie kosztowało w zakupie i eksploatacji.

Rozumiem że producenci i instalatorzy urządzen wentylacyjnych też chcą z kogoś żyć - ale dlaczego ze mnie?
A jeśli już, to niech mam z tego jakiś pożytek a zwłaszcza oszczedność.
Wydaje sie że powyższe problemy dałoby sie w miarę tanio rozwiazać (nawet mam pewne pomysły), ale wcześniej chciałbym sie upewnić czy ja dobrze rozumiem ideę instalacji mechanicznej, zwłaszcza w kwestii wyżej wskazanej (niepotrzebnego schładzania powietrza zimą w przeważającej części domu).
Czy ktos mnie może oświecić?

Z góry dziekuję.

----------


## gaga2

Eskimos,
w Twoim wywodzie zawarta jest pewna nielogiczność. Przecież wentylacja grawitacyjna też działa non stop, no chyba że biegasz od pomieszczenia do pomieszczenia i zaklejasz kratki wewtylacyjne?
A went. mech. można wyłączyć na czas nieobecności, albo dozować (sterować) jej intensywność...
Dla mnie went. mech. jest swego rodazju luksusem, zapewniającym lepszy komfort mieszkania; właśnie poprzez możliwość utrzymywania w domu świeżego, przefitrowanego powietrza, o właściwej temp. (po to jest reku lub GWC). Jeśli pojawia się jakiś efekt oszczędności, to tylko jako skutek uboczny...
pozdrawiam,
gaga2

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Eskimos,
> w Twoim wywodzie zawarta jest pewna nielogiczność. Przecież wentylacja grawitacyjna też działa non stop, no chyba że biegasz od pomieszczenia do pomieszczenia i zaklejasz kratki wewtylacyjne?gaga2


Dlatego nie mam żadnych kratek w pokojach.
Napływ powietrza do (szczelnego) domu zapewnia (regulowany) dopływ powietrza z zewnątrz przy kominku, a odpływ wymuszone odpływy w łazience (automatycznie podczas pobytu tamże i kilka minut po jej opuszczeniu) oraz w kuchni też wg potrzeby.
Sporadycznie w razie szczególnego zadymienia (np. palący goście) otwierane/uchylane okna. Podobnie nocą w upały.
W innych pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych otwarte przestrzenie a w sypialniach szczelina pod drzwiami, konieczna też w zwiazku z wymuszonym obiegiem ciepła z kominka (przy okazji - nie polecam!).
Nie bywa duszno ani nie odczuwam szczególnego dyskomfortu w zakresie braku świeżego powietrza, ale istotę wentylacji mechanicznej rozumiem i popieram pod warunkiem że poda mi świeże powietrze tam gdzie ono jest potrzebne. Zwłaszcza gdy na jego wlocie ma ono minus 20 st. C.
Jeśli już muszę go ogrzewać, to dlaczego 600 m. sześciennych a nie 100?

Nadal uważam że  w dużym domu jest to marnotrawstwo ciepła i raczej trudno oczekiwać szczególnych oszczędności ciepła (poza tym poczucioem komfortu) w zamian za wyłożone  pieniadze.
Nadal też uważam że selektywne podawanie powietrza wg potrzeby - mogłoby doprowadzić dodatkowo do rzeczywistej oszczędności coraz droższego ciepła.
Jak?
Może po prostu zamiast jednej dużej dmuchawy na wszystkie pomieszczenia - odpowiednia ilość małych sterowanych programowo (lub manualnie) dmuchawek po jednej na każde pomieszczenie. to nie podniosłoby chyba znacząco kosztu całej instalacji.

Czy sie mylę?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sSiwy12

Eskimos jesteś nie poprawnym prowokatorem. Ale w jednym masz rację. Sprawna centrala REKU może "zaoszczędzić" realnie coś około 10% energi potrzebnej do ogrzania. Aspekt ekonomiczny nie jest więc "wiodącym", choć njie do pogardzenia. Współcześnie budowane domy są bardzo szczelne, tak więc sprawna i skuteczna wentylacja jest nie lada wezwaniem - zwłaszcza, że problem ten jest (jeszcze) bagatelizowany zarówno przez projektantów domów, poprzez wykonawców i skończywszy na inwestorze. Niezależnie od tega jaką wentylację zastosujesz, będzie trzeba za to zapłacić. Jesli decyzję o sposobie wentylacji podejmie się na etapie projektowania domu, koszt wykonania wentylacji grawitacyjnej, czy wymuszonej będzie porównywalny (mowa tu o prostych porównywalnych systemach). Różnica polega na tym, że wentylację mechaniczną można "wzbogacić".

----------


## TomekJ

> Dlatego nie mam żadnych kratek w pokojach.  [...]
> Napływ powietrza do (szczelnego) domu zapewnia (regulowany) dopływ powietrza z zewnątrz przy kominku  [...]
> 
> istotę wentylacji mechanicznej rozumiem i popieram pod warunkiem że poda mi świeże powietrze tam gdzie ono jest potrzebne. 
> Zwłaszcza gdy na jego wlocie ma ono minus 20 st. C.  [...]
> Nadal uważam że  w dużym domu jest to marnotrawstwo ciepła i raczej trudno oczekiwać szczególnych oszczędności ciepła (poza tym poczucioem komfortu) w zamian za wyłożone  pieniadze.


No właśnie tak masz u siebie  -  niestety  [dot. marnotrawstwa].    :Roll:  





> Jeśli już muszę go ogrzewać, to dlaczego 600 m. sześciennych a nie 100?


A kto Ci każe 600m3 zamiast 100m3?
Mając mechaniczną wentylację  -  masz wybór...

pozdrawiam  -  TomekJ.

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Napisał ESKIMOS
> 
> "]
> Jeśli już muszę go ogrzewać, to dlaczego 600 m. sześciennych a nie 100?
> 
> 
> A kto Ci każe 600m3 zamiast 100m3?
> Mając mechaniczną wentylację  -  masz wybór...
> .


No projektant i instalator wentylacji mi każe! 
I jaki mam wybór?
Z tym że zamiast słowa 'ogrzewać' powinienem użyć "dogrzewać schłodzone na własne życzenie".

Uproszczony przykład:

Jeżeli mam 6 pomieszczeń a przebywam w jednym (wszak sie nie rozdwoję) to logika a zwłaszcza ekonomika mówi mi że tylko do tego jednego powinienem dostarczaś wprawdzie schłodzone, ale świeże powietrze a zużyte (chociaż ciepłe) usuwać. Resztę załatwi dogrzewanie dowolnego typu.

Podobnie - jeżeli w pociągu jest 6 wagonów ale tylko w 1 podróżują ludzie a pozostałe są puste, to dlaczego ogrzewać wszystkie 6 a nie ten 1 ?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sSiwy12

Odpowiedź równie prosta jak pytanie - grzać tylko w jednym pomieszczeniu. Tak czy inaczej wentylacje musisz mieć, w związku z tym będą też straty, które wynoszą od 20 do 40% całkowitej energii do ogrzania domu. Proponowane przez Ciebie rozwiazanie wentylacji - wbrew pozorom - skłania się raczej do tej górnej granicy. Istnieje również ryzyko (realne!) że w Twoim domu pojawi się wilgoć, a potem może pleśń i grzyb.
A tak na poważnie. Właśnie w wentylacji mechanicznej (bez dodatkowych wentylatorów) jest możliwość "precyzyjnego dozowania" powietrza do pomieszczeń.
Co do temperatury powietrza wpływającego to przy REKU lub (i) GWC wynosi ona coś około połowy różnicy temperatur. Natomiast przy grawitacyjnej oscyluje wokół temperatury zewnętrznej - zawsze!

----------


## artur11

ESKIMOS 
Policz sobie ile beda cie kosztowaly roznice w oknach z mikrowentylacja i bez, ile bedza kosztowaly piony kominowe ewentualnie dodatkowe kominy wentylacyjne (ktorych przy mechanicznej wentylacji nie ma) potem obrobki na dachu, niektore okna moga byc FIX (zamkniete na stale).... jest tego troche. A potem sie zastanow co chcesz robic. Moze sie okazac ze roznica to 0zl
A wentylacja mechaniczna sterujesz jak chcesz (jesli jest dobrze zrobiona to pracuje bez pradu na jakies10-20% wydajnosci - grawitacyjnie) a odzysk ciepla z wywalanego powietrza to wartosci realne.

W pelni automatyczna calosciowa instalacja na dom 200m2 BARTOSZA wraz z rekuperatorem o b. wysokiej sprawnosci z robocizna to okolo 16tyspln
Jest to jedna z drozszych instalacji ale i jedna z lepszych.

Pozdrawiam Artur

----------


## artur11

Wlasnie przegladalem troche projektow domow i przewaznie widze 2 albo czasem i 3 kominy - koszt 1m komina jakiegos systemowego to okolo 400pln,....  co daje kwote za kompletny komin z jakims klinkierem nad dachem,... itp 4-10 tys pln...  ;]

Jesli z niego zrezygnujemy, "uproscimy" okna,.... 

Calosc wyglada raczej jako pozytyw  :smile:

----------


## ESKIMOS

> ESKIMOS 
> Policz sobie ile beda cie kosztowaly roznice w oknach z mikrowentylacja i bez, ile bedza kosztowaly piony kominowe ewentualnie dodatkowe kominy wentylacyjne (ktorych przy mechanicznej wentylacji nie ma) potem obrobki na dachu, niektore okna moga byc FIX (zamkniete na stale).... jest tego troche. A potem sie zastanow co chcesz robic. Moze sie okazac ze roznica to 0zl
> A wentylacja mechaniczna sterujesz jak chcesz (jesli jest dobrze zrobiona to pracuje bez pradu na jakies10-20% wydajnosci - grawitacyjnie) a odzysk ciepla z wywalanego powietrza to wartosci realne.
> 
> W pelni automatyczna calosciowa instalacja na dom 200m2 BARTOSZA wraz z rekuperatorem o b. wysokiej sprawnosci z robocizna to okolo 16tyspln
> Jest to jedna z drozszych instalacji ale i jedna z lepszych.


Widzę że nie do końca zostłem zrozumiany.
Kilka słów wyjaśnienia.
Nie jestem nowicjuszem, pobudowałem 3 domy i każdy był na swój czas nowoczesny, ale też i po paru latach przestawał spełniać moje oczekiwania.
Moze nie umiem mysleć perspektywicznie!
Dlatego bedę budował kolejny.
Ponieważ jestem na etapie poszukiwania optymalnej działki (o co dzisiaj znacznie trudniej niż kilka/kilkanaście lat temu) - chciałbym zaprojektować go jako budynek nowoczesny, fumkcjonalny, ale i nie za drogi.
Kiedy kilka lat temu budowałem ostatni dom, wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją i GWC nie była jeszcze ani popularna, ani wystarczajaco tania i zwykle stosowano wentylacje grawitacyjną.
Podczas kolejnych inwestycji uczyłem sie głównie na własnych błedach, ale też i sporo sie nauczyłem.
Tą wiedzą i doswiadczeniem chętnie dzielę się z innymi forumowiczami.
Ale nie na wszystkim sie przecież znam choć wszelkie roboty odbywały sie pod moim czujnym okiem, a i po wiekszości "fachowców" musiałem sam poprawiać.
To forum jest dla mnie teraz najlepszą kopalnią wiedzy i doświadczeń innych. Nie można tego przecenić.
Wiedza i doswiadczenie takich autorytetów jak *sSiwy12* czy *Adam-mk* ale też wielu innych jest dla mnie nadzieją na optymalne zaplanowanie docelowego domu.

Do rzeczy:
Nie neguję *Artur* tego co powyżej napisałeś i dziekuję Ci za to.
Wiecej - w nowym domu chcę mieć i rekuperator i GWC i parę innych sensownych i praktycznych rozwiązań ułatwiajacych życie, albo/i obniżających koszt utrzymania domu.
Nie bardzo tylko zgadzam sie z Twoim stwierdzeniem:
_"A wentylacja mechaniczna sterujesz jak chcesz"_ 
*sSiwy12* też napisał:
 "Właśnie w wentylacji mechanicznej jest możliwość "precyzyjnego dozowania" powietrza do pomieszczeń". 
Boszsz - czy ja jestem taki tępy i nie potrfię pojąć?
JAK?
Bezspornym jest że wentylacja mechaniczna schładza wnętrze budynku zimą, grawitacyjna zresztą też.
Z rekuperatorem trochę mniej, ale też.
Przez GWC jeszcze mniej, ale też.
Tak być musi bo człowiek do życia potrzebuje powietrza, najlepiej świeżego. OK .
Ale o ile w wentylacji grawitacyjnej, zdesperowany rachunkiem z gazowni mogę biegać i wg subiektywnego odczucia duszności oraz wskazań whigrometru majstrować przy regulowanych kratkach wywiewnych w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach to przy wentylacji mechanicznej mogę jedynie precyzyjnie uwalniać ciepło  ze wszystkich pomieszczeń naraz a w szczególności z łazienki i kuchni które to są zwykle pomieszczeniami najcieplejszymi .
Czy istnieją systemy o których nie wiem - gdzie "w wentylacji mechanicznej  jest możliwość "precyzyjnego dozowania" powietrza do (poszczególnych) pomieszczeń"?
Jeżeli  tak to prosze o wskazanie ich, bo ja na taki nie trafiłem.
Jeżeli nie - to dlaczego?
Po co przy wentylacji mechanicznej, nawet z rekuperatorem za 16 kzł i GWC,   mam schładzać i na powrót ogrzewać (odpłatnie) powietrze w pomieszczeniach do których przez kilkanaście godzin (albo i wcale) pies z kulawą nogą nie zagląda? 
Niechby w tych pomieszczeniach ubytek ciepła następował tylko przez przegrody (ściany, okno, podłoga, sufit) a będzie on przy odpowiednio "ciepłej" konstrukcji tych przeszkód - minimalny.
I to jest meritum moich watpliwości.
Dziekuję wszystkim za dotychczasowe uwagi i pozdrawiam.

----------


## SNCF

Ja jestem zainteresowany GWC Płytowym
Rechau kosztowalby mnie 21tys
PCV 11tys
Zwir odpada

zostaje płytowy i to o dziwo wychodzi najtaniej bo jakies 8tys zł i ponoc najskuteczniejszy

----------


## artur11

ESKIMOS
Mam dom z wentylacja grawitacyjna - i nie jestem zadowolony z jakosci powietrza w zasadzie przez caly rok, w lecie trzeba otwierac okna zeby byl przeciag i swieze powietrze, w zimie jest lepiej - tylko strasznie boli jak czuje powiew lodowatego powietrza wpadajacy przez okna - tak ma byc

Mam mieszkanie w kamienicy i efekt jest taki sam w lecie duszno a w zimie jak idzie piec gazowy to lodowate powietrze jest zasysane kazda nieszczelnoscia a potem ciepelko ulatuje wraz ze spalinami z pieca.

Bylem w 2 nowiutenkich domach na imprezach w lecie i przyznam, ze jak nas bylo 10 - 15 w salonie to nie dalo sie wytrzymac bylo duszno - a domy wg. przpisow nawet okna nie zapewnialy "oddechu" bo na polku nie bylo wiatru a wentylacja grawitacyjna nie wyciagala subiektywnie niczego.

Znajomi maja dom z wentylacja nawiewno wywiewna i z reku i jakosc powietrza jest perfekcyjna.

Mysle, ze przy wentylacji mechanicznej mozna zamontowac przepustnice po stronie nawiewu - ktore w przypadku nieuzywania pomieszczen zamkna - wyreguluja doplyw powietrza.

Natomiast sprawnosc centrali reku rosnie przy mniejszych przeplywach i realnie mozna osiagnac ponad 90% odzysku ciepla przy mniejszym biegu centrali. 

Przez "nowoczesne" okna i tak caly czas wpada powietrze z zewnatrz - sa tam takie otworki w ramach ktorych i tak nie mozna zamknac - no chyba, ze zakleic. Jest to ich paradoks - sa super szczelne i maja milion bajerow a w srodku sa wywiercone dziury zeby byly nieszczelne  :wink: 

Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia wilgoci i wlasnego zapotrzebowania na jakosc powierza. 

Ja zrezygnowalem z wentylacji grawitacyjnej w nowobudowanym budynku   bo zle sie czuje w slabo wentylowanych pomieszczeniach. Dodajac do tego GWC i odpowiednio izolujac i uszczelniajac budynek mam zamiar osiagnac komfort bytowy.  A o regulacji nawiewu pomysle bo jest to trafna uwaga i mysle, ze mozna to zestroic przez czujnik przymkniecia przepustnicy ktory moze automatycznie zmniejszac obroty wentylatorow - lub mozna to robic recznie. Wylaczamy np 30% kubatury domu z wentylacji po stronie nawiewu to zmniejszamy wydajnosc centrali o 30%.

Bardzo fajne rozwiazanie oferuje firma Fujitsu centrale klimatyzacyjna z pompa ciepla kanalowa z podzialem na dowolna ilosc konalow i regulacja dla kazdego z nich osobno realizowana z pilota lub z panelu sterujacego. Mozna tanim kosztem realizowac klimatyzacje w lecie i grzanie zima COP grzanie/chlodzenie wacha sie w wartosciach 4,5 - wynik idealny a i cena znacznie mniejsza w porownaniu z "klasycznymi" pompami ciepla.
 :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

ESKIMOS
Usiądź wygodnie i zrelaksuj się (jak przy instalacji WINDOWS) oraz pomyśl.
Wentylacja ma na celu usunięcie pary wodnej, nadmiaru dwutlenku węgla, zapachów ale też i powietrza o określonym, stale wytwarzanym w pomieszczeniach zamknietych, składzie jonowym. Jest 101 powodów, dla których powinno być 10 wymian na godzinę.
W domu, we wnętrzach, za utrzymanie których w temperaturze normalnej (20stC) płacisz, wybieramy kompromis. Wentylacja grawitacyjna jest prosta, ale działa jak sama chce. Jak na dworze zawieja, to masz i 4 wymiany/godz. Jak jest upał 33stC to jej wcale nie ma. Wentylacja mechaniczna pozwala zbudować piękny i szczelny dom i go nie zagrzybić. Sam możesz sobie ustawić jej intensywność niezależnie od pogody za oknem. Tu nie chodzi tylko o Ciebie. Tu chodzi też o Twoje meble, pościel, podłogi, psa, kota, kwiatki na parapecie i ściany. Ból jest duży, jak wpada zbyt rześkie powietrze, tak jak ostatniej zimy. Liczniki energii chcą sobie ośki poukręcać. Właśnie dlatego wymyślono rekuperatory. Jak jego sprawność jest na poziomie 90% (po prostu dobrze został zaprojektowany i wykonany ten system) to niezależnie od tego kiedy i gdzie wejdziesz jest sucho ciepło i miło, a Ty wcale do tego nie dopłacasz. No prawie nie (te 10%).
Dobrze rozwiązany ten system to dokładnie jak piszesz - ubytki przez dobrze izolowane ściany, stropy i okna. Nic więcej. Wentylacją z reku ciepło nie ucieknie bo właśnie po to ona jest. Reku to korek dla ciepła ale nie dla powietrza w kanale wentylacyjnym. Zabawne, ale zimą GWC pomaga systemowi sprawnie działać. Reku bez GWC ma słabą sprawność lub duże grzały.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## wicekK

Ale kolega ESKIMOS  wywołał dyskusję .
Ja zgadzam się z opiniami przedmówców-zwolenników wentylacji mechanicznej . Mnie do mechanicznej przekonało doswiadczenie z bloku w którym mieszkam : otóż w ponad 40 letnim bloku wymieniłem 3 lata temu okna na plastiki - i co - mam w tej chwili początki grzybka w łazience ( a do tej pory go nie było) .I wcale okna nie są cały czas zamkniete , w łazience wiatraczek (tylko co on  może wyciągnąć jak okna pozamykane?) . A nie jestem osamotniony w tej kwestii .
Rozwiązanie - w swoim domu nie chcę mieć za kilka lat grzybka- wentylacja mechaniczna .W celu zminimalizowania strat ciepła rekuperator i jakieś GWC .
Co do możliwości sterowania powietrzem to nie jest niemożliwe :
Wyobraź sobie że instalujesz w każdym pomieszczeniu czyjnik CO2 , do tego anemostaty z siłownikiem i do tego prosty sterownik . Jak jesteś w pomieszczeniu to wzrasta poziom CO2 , otwierają się anemostaty - wentylacja działa . Wychodzisz , poziom dwutlenku maleje i anemostat się zamyka - nie ma strat ciepła . Dodatkowo cały system domowy można tak zaprogramować aby intensywność nawiewu/wywiewu zależała od potrzeb . 
Tyle teorii , w praktyce taki system będzie dość drogi więc taniej jest cały czas wentylować dom . Jeszcze nie mam doświadczenia , ale wydaje mi się że 0,5 wymiany przy pełnej obsadzie domu to max .
W czasie nieobecności domowników może sobie chodzić na 10% lub mniej - a może okresowo wyłączać i odpalać np na godzinę przed powrotem do domu ?

----------


## ESKIMOS

* artur11,  adam_mk,  wicekK*  - dzięki Wam wielkie!

Usiadłem wygodnie i zrelaksowałem się, oraz pomyślałem i ......... udało się!. 

Można powiedzieć - przekonaliście mnie!

To jest właśnie wymiana doświadczeń.

No i znowu sporo się nauczyłem a przy tym któryś z producentów reku zyskał potencjalnego klienta.

A w GWC wykorzystam chyba patent *Adama_mk* - wodny 2 (najbardziej mnie przekonuje co do sprawności, ale i kosztów wykonania).

Pozdrawiam.

.

----------


## sSiwy12

No Eskimos aleś mi "połechtał" tym autorytetem. Ja też tak jak Ty uczę się tutaj, i podobnie jak Ty chcę zbudować swój dom w miarę nowocześnie, ale bez "przepychu"
Co do "precyzyjnego dozowania" to w wentylacji mechanicznej reguluje się tak samo "kratkami" jak w grawitacyjnej + dodatkowo prędkością (wydajnością) wentylatora. Lecz w mechanicznej Wiesz co regulujesz, bo ilość powietrza jest ściśle określona możliwościami "wiatraczków" i przekrojami kanałów. W grawitacyjnej zależy ona od różnicy temperatur ( w zimie większy "cug" latem może jej nie być wcale), oraz pogody - czyli przy mechanicznej mniej musisz biegać, bo raz wyregulowana nie jest podatna na czynniki zewnętrzne. A co będzie jak długo nie będzie prądu. Nic strasznego, najwyżej uchylisz okno.
Moim zdaniem wentylacja mechaniczna jest "rozwojowa" i dla tego ją "ćwiczę".
Pozdrawiam

----------


## artur11

A cha i jeszcze jedna ciekawostka w mieszkaniu w kamienicy w zimie jak wlacza sie piec co i cwu w lazience to w kuchni z kanalu wentylacyjnego wpada -20 i to calkiem szybko hehe  :wink:  bo okna sa zamkniete i robi sie jajo.
Efekt ten jest niesamowity jak akurat sie robi obiadek i ukochane zapachy np rybki fruwaja po calym mieszkaniu a potem smierdzi przez 3 dni. Niestety jak jest zima taka jak ta co byla to piec sie wlacza co 20 minut i w efekcie w kuchni jest najzimniej  :smile: 

Kiedys zrobilem eksperyment i zakleilem kratke wentylacyjna w kuchni tasma - efekt byl taki ze w lazienco zrobilo sie strasznie zimno bo zaczelo sobie leciec powietze z wentylacji lazienki UWAGA przy wlaczonym wyciagu.

Polecam zwlaszcza w mieszkaniu z piecem gazowym 2-funkcyjnym szczelnie uszczelnic okna i drzwi - niespodzianki murowane. !!

----------


## sSiwy12

Ale się porobiło. Przepraszam, ale pisząc ten post nie widziałem poprzednich. Moi "przedmówcy" pisali chyba w ty samym czasie.

----------


## wicekK

O właśnie  , ja myślę dokładnie tak jak sSiwy12 .
adam_mk , jak już gdzieś powiedziałem , jest dla mnie inspiracją do poszukiwania tanich i komfortowych rozwiązań .
A jak już przy tym jesteśmy to może ktoś się wypowie o takim pomyśle :
Skoro już mamy w domu wentylację mechaniczną i reku , no i chyba większość buduje kominek , to może by tak ogrzane powietrze znad czopucha - tylko wysoko , aby nie było za gorące , pobierać do ogrzewania poprzez rekuperator (pobieramy je do kanału wywiewnego i grzejemy powietrze do całego domu ) .
Zastanawiam się tylko czy nie będzie za gorące dla rur i rekuperatora .

----------


## sSiwy12

Moim zdaniem wentylacja mechaniczna jest fajna też dlatego, że jest jak pisałem "rozwojowa". Mogę myśleć o dodatkowym dogrzaniu lub oziębieniu powietrza. W jaki sposób? No właśnie. Mam wybór i pole do działania.

----------


## artur11

WicekK
A nie wystarczy jesli to gorace powietrze z pod sufitu bedzie "zabierane" przez czesc wywiewna instalacji i tak odda cieplo w reku  :wink:

----------


## wicekK

> WicekK
> A nie wystarczy jesli to gorace powietrze z pod sufitu bedzie "zabierane" przez czesc wywiewna instalacji i tak odda cieplo w reku


Kominek będzie w salonie - tam z kolei robi się tylko nawiew powietrza .
Nie dodałem że nie zamierzam robić rozprowadzenia ciepła z kominka - kilkakrotnie widziałem czarne smugi na ścianach przy wywiewkach .Pozostaje albo ciepło kominkowe posłać do nieba , albo coś z nim zrobić - w proponowanym rozwiązaniu obniżyć temperaturę w reku i wpompować do domu .
Kominek ma być tylko dla ozdoby i dla przyjemności posiadania płomienia w domu , ale gdyby przy okazji , niewielkim nakładem środków wykorzystać jego ciepło byłoby fajnie .

----------


## artur11

Ja roamawialem z facetem od projektowania systemow wentylacyjnych - mam ten sam problem... tzn mialem
W pierwszym rozwiazaniu mialem zrobic dokladnie tak jak Ci napisalem w obudowie kominka zrobic kratki wywiewne przez ktore by wylatywalo ciepelko a nastepnie bylo by porywane przez wymuszony ruch powietrza do czesci wywiewnej instalacji i tam po trafieniu do reku odzyskiwane i rozprowadzane spowrotem przez nawiew.

Robienie dodatkowej instalacji do reku jest ponoc drogie specjalne kanaly odporne na wysoka temperature i dodatkowy problem z wysoka temperatura na wlocie do reku plus ocieplenie calej instalacji az do reku - odradzono mi to ze wzgledu na koszty.

Ja zdecydowalem sie na kominek z plaszczem wodnym ktory bedzie zasilal zbiornik buforowy z ciepla woda a z niego bedzie realizowane co i cwu

Tez bylo mi szkoda ciepelka a co z nim zrobic jak chcemy zapalic w kominku w innym okresie niz zima.

----------


## wicekK

No właśnie - ciekawe jaką temperaturę może mieć powietrze w górnej części czopucha kominka - może nie jest bardzo gorące i wystarczą zwykłe przewody wentylacyjne .
Ja kominek będę robił za rok to do tego czasu u kogoś zmierzę tę temperaturę .
Chyba że ktoś z forumowiczów to mierzył .

----------


## artur11

Gazy wylotowe maja kilkaset stopni - po wymienniku - jesli bedzie dobry pewno okolo 100 albo i wiecej - gdzies to kiedys znalazlem - proponuje zadzwonic do firm ktore wykonuja takie instalacjie i zadac "glupie" pytanie 

Ja w kazdym razie dotykalem wylotu zaraz z nad kominka i powietrze bylo bardzo gorace - ale nie mierzylem.

----------


## wicekK

Tuż nad kominkiem to się zgadza - ale u samej góry , pod sufitem - kto wie . A może by tak jakieś podmieszanie - część gorącego i część zimnego ( to znaczy o temp pokojowej) przed wejściem do kanałów rekuperatora . Po pierwsze poczekam na zimę i wykonam pomiary , po drugie jeszcze pokombinuję teoretycznie .
No i gdyby tak się dało nie trzeba myśleć o zbiorniku buforowym - jak przy płaszczu wodnym .
Nie chcąc grzać pomieszczeń można gorące powietrze kominem wysłać w "kosmos" (jakaś klapa i szyber ) .

----------


## adam_mk

Komin to komin. Tu bym nie kombinował, bo łatwo popsuć. Rozprowadzenie ciepła z kominka - DGP - jest już dobrze znane. Dopracowano je. Lepsze jest jednak chyba zbieranie ciepełka w buforze. CWU potrzebna jest w każdej porze roku. To się da w prosty sposób zrealizować.
Adam M.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Gazy wylotowe maja kilkaset stopni - po wymienniku - jesli bedzie dobry pewno okolo 100 albo i wiecej - gdzies to kiedys znalazlem - proponuje zadzwonic do firm ktore wykonuja takie instalacjie i zadac "glupie" pytanie 
> 
> Ja w kazdym razie dotykalem wylotu zaraz z nad kominka i powietrze bylo bardzo gorace - ale nie mierzylem.


Gazy wylotowe mają do 250 st. C, ale w dobrze izolowanym domu drewno w kominku nie hajcuje się w ognisku, tylko bardziej tli (zgazowuje?). Nie mniej temperatura powietrza na czopuchu jest zbyt wysoka, żeby nim później oddychać. A to z powou pirolizy kurzu i cząstek organicznych (np roztocza), czego skutkiem jest wydzielanie się np amoniaku. Zakładam oczywiście bezbłędnie wykonaną instalację kominkową ze szczelnymi rurami odprowadzającymi spaliny i doprowadzającymi natlenione powietrze. Pchanie powietrza znad czopucha bez dobrej filtracji jest niezdrowe, a w ogóle nie widzę możliwości latwego filtrowania np lotnego amoniaku. Takie systemy DGP są chyba nawet zabronione przez polskie prawo budowlan, ale nieoficjalnie "królują" w polskich domach.

----------


## Jacek321

do SNCF:
"Ja jestem zainteresowany GWC Płytowym 
Rechau kosztowalby mnie 21tys 
PCV 11tys 
Zwir odpada 

zostaje płytowy i to o dziwo wychodzi najtaniej bo jakies 8tys zł i ponoc najskuteczniejszy "

Mam pytanie : skąd tak wysokie koszty GWC ?I prośba o więcej informacji o GWC płytowym.
Jacek

----------


## Agduś

Ja też czekam na opinie na temat gwc płytowego, Już wiem, że zapytam wykonawcę o usuwanie skroplonej wody. Czy coś jeszcze?
Jestem ciekawa opinii Adama. 
Bardzo spodobał mi się pomysł ze studnią, niestety takowej nie planujemy mieć.

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Ten GWC płytowy to rurowy o bardzo spłaszczonej rurze. Wszystkie wady i zalety rurowego. A cena? Nie mam zdania. Ktoś gdzieś oferuje za tyle i już.
Przy wodzie pod trawnikiem i złym wykonaniu uszczelnień będzie basen podziemny. Ale w rurowym bywa to samo. Sprawność większa bo i powierzchnia większa.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Witam
> Ten GWC płytowy to rurowy o bardzo spłaszczonej rurze. Wszystkie wady i zalety rurowego. A cena? Nie mam zdania. Ktoś gdzieś oferuje za tyle i już.
> Przy wodzie pod trawnikiem i złym wykonaniu uszczelnień będzie basen podziemny. Ale w rurowym bywa to samo. Sprawność większa bo i powierzchnia większa.
> Pozdrawiam Adam M.


Chyba najbardziej oczywista wada płytowego to nieodporność na nacisk. Nie można nad nim jeździć samochodem.

----------


## SNCF

> do SNCF:
> Mam pytanie : skąd tak wysokie koszty GWC ?I prośba o więcej informacji o GWC płytowym.
> Jacek


w wycenie mam ponad 110metrow rurowego
i dlatego takie kwoty wychodzą

płytowy mozna dac pod trawnik, kwietnik,grządki byleby nie pod drzewa no i jezdzic po tym nie wolno
ale chyba kazdy ma takie miejsce gdzie nie bedzie jezdzil, a trawnik będzie?

w moim przypadku wkopanie grzebienia rur o dlugosci 110m zajmowaloby ok 20x20 metrow a plytowy ma byc cos 6x7m

----------


## Jacek K.

> w moim przypadku wkopanie grzebienia rur o dlugosci 110m zajmowaloby ok 20x20 metrow a plytowy ma byc cos 6x7m


Jak się go czyści?

----------


## Jacek321

A czy Ktoś ma pomysł jak samodzielnie wykonać GWC płytowy?
Wydaje się ciekawszym rozwiązaniem niż rurowy i żwirowy.
Jacek

----------


## sSiwy12

Wybaczcie, ale czegoś nie rozumiem. Chyba ostatnie skoki temperatur miały istotny wpływ na zdolność logicznego myślenia (czego dałem wyraz w innym poście).
SNCF pisze o GWC rurowym, o długości 110mb i powierzchni 400m2!!! Toć taka powierzchnia daje w zależności od rodzaju gruntu od 8 do 16 kW, a zamiennikiem ma być GWC płytowy o pow. 42m2 co daje 0,8  do 1,6 kW.
O ile ten płytowy jest do przyjęcia, to w przypadku rurowego, moim zdaniem, jest przerostem "treści nad formą".

----------


## SNCF

> SNCF pisze o GWC rurowym, o długości 110mb i powierzchni 400m2!!! Toć taka powierzchnia daje w zależności od rodzaju gruntu od 8 do 16 kW, a zamiennikiem ma być GWC płytowy o pow. 42m2 co daje 0,8  do 1,6 kW.


20x20m zajmowalby wykop z rurami ktore musza miec 2m odstepu od siebie   powierzchnia samych rur to fi 200mm x 110m co w uproszczeniu 22mkw daje a nie 400

----------


## sSiwy12

Tu nie chodzi o powierzchnię samych rur, lecz powierzchnię "oddziałowywania" gruntu i mozliwości uzysku z niego.
Sama idea ułożenia 110mb "rurociągu" na takiej powierzchni działki (400m2) wydaje mi się mocno dyskusyjna zarówno pod względem praktycznym, technicznym jak i ekonomicznym.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

pytanie podchwytliwe: jak zapewnić wentylację w domu w przypadku długotrwałej awarii prądu, jeżeli zamontowana jest wentylacja mechaniczna i - zgodnie ze sztuką - nie ma kanałów do wentylacji grawitacyjnej?

To pytanie bardzo nas gryzie. Prawdopodobieństwo większej awarii nie jest duże, to prawda. Ale... jakiś plan "B" przy rekuperatorze chyba trzeba mieć?

Pozdr.
M

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> ... jak zapewnić wentylację w domu w przypadku długotrwałej awarii prądu ...


*Okna, okna.*
Jeśli chodzi o wentylacje grawitacyjną, o której przepisy mówią, że kłóci sie z mechaniczną, to uważam :
1. W każdym domu jednorodzinnym podstawową powinna być wentylacja grawitacyjna.
2. Działanie wentylacji mechanicznej zakłóca wentylacje grawitacyjną (natomiast na odwrót nie wiele). Wobec tego kanały tej wentylacji przestają być kanałami wentylacyjnymi grawitacyjnymi w czasie działania wentylacji mechanicznej.
Stają się jakimiś otworami, podobnie jak okna, które przecież wolno nam w każdym momencie otworzyć. Mozna ewentualnie zainstalować kratki z żaluzjami.
Jeśli wyłączymy mechaniczną to powróci wentylacja grawitacyjna, która w swój niedoskonały sposób zabezpiecza nas przed gazem z uszkodzonej kuchenki, czadem z kominka, a w zimie działa całkiem sprawnie.
Kominiarz nie będzie miał dylematu z wystawieniem protokółu.


[/b]

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Czyli... uważasz, że rozwiązaniem jest wykonanie kanałów wentylacji grawitacyjnej, pomimo tego,  że dom będzie miał rekuperator??

Odnoszę wrażenie, że taka filozofia jest nieco sprzeczna z dominującą na tym forum. I kto ma rację?

----------


## adam_mk

Wykonywanie wentylacji mechanicznej, do której nie posiada się wcale przekonania nie ma najmniejszego sensu! 
Koszt wykonania wentylacji grawitacyjnej obejmuje:
Kominy wentylacyjne, obróbki dachowe, kratki z żaluzjami, zabezpieczenia przeciwko ptaszkom, które znoszą śmieci i gnieżdżą się z lubością w kanałach.
Łączny koszt (jeżeli dobrze wczytałem się w opinie) to około 10tys zł.
Otrzymujemy bardzo kapryśny układ bo zbyt wydajny w sezonie grzewczym i kompletnie niewydajny w upały. Brak możliwości zastosowania jakiegokolwiek filtra.  W kanałach gromadzi się wszelkie śmiecie znoszone przez ptaszki (kawałki pieczywa, ochłapy mięsa z gnatkami, coś upolowane lub znaleziona wszelkia padlina, patyki itp.) Bywa, że zamiast wywiewać nawiewa. Nie istnieje możliwość zastosowania rekuperacji. Koszt utrzymania takiego wynalazku jest wysoki wobec bardzo dobrej (ostatnio powszechnie stosowanej) izolacji ścian i sięga nawet 65% kosztu ogrzewania domu.
Zalety: Zawsze jest (podkreślam - JEST a nie DZIAŁA, bo nie zawsze działa), co uspokaja inwestora. Pradziadek tego nie miał, dziadek słyszał ale pokolenie rodziców powszechnie ten system stosowało i było dobrze!
Każdy kretyn - murarz, który o zaprawach ciepłochronnych nawet nie słyszał, wykonuje to bezbłędnie i wie co robi.
I jeszcze jedno. WSZYSCY jak jeden w mrozy zatykają te dziury czym mogą, bo im "pizga chłodem po gnatach" i patrzeć nie mogą jak licznik gazu ośkę chce ukręcić.
Wady?
Poczytajcie posty z tej zimy!

Wentylacja mechaniczna wymaga zaprojektowania ze zrozumieniem tego, co się robi. Zawiera kanały wentylacyjne, które optymalnie pozwalają zorganizować przepływy powietrza we wnętrzach i kontrolować np. rozprzestrzenianie się aromatu przypalonego garnka. Pozwala na dowolną regulację wydajności niezależnie od pogody za oknem. Umożliwia zastosowanie rekuperatora (odzysku ciepła) i GWC jako wsparcia dla ogrzewania i klimatyzowania wnętrz. Pozwala na rezygnację z budowy kominów, obróbek dachowych, można stosować tańsze fixy (okna nie otwierane), można stosować filtry powietrza w dowolnej klasie.
No tak. Ale taki system z rekuperatorem w budowie kosztuje aż naście tysięcy (10 do 15) jeżeli ma zawierać elementy o bardzo dużej niezawodności. No i "zeżera" stale około 150 - 300W robiąc ten komfort , co kosztuje miesięcznie nawet i 50zł!
Źle wykonany brzęczy, diabli wiedzą jak działa, pisali o takich, którym ciekło z nawiewników itd itp.
A jakby tak zastosować tańszy? Taki do 100m3max za 3000zł?
Można, ale tylko dla tego, żeby się pochwalić - "a my mamy mechanizcną wentylację!" Bo skutku zamierzonego nie bądzie.

Co robić jak braknie prądu do jego napędu?
Nic. Najwyżej będzie trochę duszno, ale nikomu śmierć z tego powodu nie zagraża. Można zapalić w kominku, uchylić okno w dalszej części domu i uchylić szybę komika. Będzie obieg grawitacyjny jak u pradziadka "w kurnej chacie".

Decyzja należy jak zawsze - do inwestora!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Jacek K.

> pytanie podchwytliwe: jak zapewnić wentylację w domu w przypadku długotrwałej awarii prądu, jeżeli zamontowana jest wentylacja mechaniczna i - zgodnie ze sztuką - nie ma kanałów do wentylacji grawitacyjnej?
> 
> To pytanie bardzo nas gryzie. Prawdopodobieństwo większej awarii nie jest duże, to prawda. Ale... jakiś plan "B" przy rekuperatorze chyba trzeba mieć?
> 
> Pozdr.
> M


Przepływ powietrza bedzie, chociaż niewielki. Nikt się nie udusi. Mój znajomy zimą zatyka kanały w kominach wentylacyjnych i szczelnie zamyka okna i zaledwie ..  wstaje rano z bólem głowy  :Smile:  Żadnych kominów nie róbcie! Dobry reku pobiera mniej niż 100W energii na tłoczenie powietrza i w ostateczności można podlączyć go do UPS-a dającego sinusoidę na wyjściu.

----------


## sSiwy12

Do tego co napisał Adam (pozdrowienia) dodam, że moim zdaniem najwiekszą wadą wentylacji grawitacyjnej jest jej NIOBLICZALNOŚĆ i to zarówno w dosłownym jak i potocznym znaczeniu tego słowa.
Cały projekt (w wiekszości przypadków) polega na zaprojektowaniu i wykonaniu  (wylotów) kanałów wentylacyjnych z kuchni i łazienek. A co z wpływem powietrza? Który z inwestorów kupując okna zakłada ich funkcję wentylacyjną? Ilu z nas "świadomie" doprowadza powietrze do budynku? A efekty są takie, że (przeważnie w zimie) przychodzi fachman i wycina kilka cm uszczelki w oknach.
Co do sprawniejszego usuwania gazu. A co w lecie, kiedy wentylacja grawitacyjna nie działa, lub prawie nie działa?
Odbiór kominiarski dotyczy wentylacji, a nie wentylacji grawitacyjnej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> Co do sprawniejszego usuwania gazu. A co w lecie, kiedy wentylacja grawitacyjna nie działa, lub prawie nie działa?


 Gaz ziemny (składający się głównie z metanu) jest lżejszy od powietrza, będzie się zbierał pod sufitem i sam wypłynie kanałem grawitacyjnym, mimo braku ciągu powietrza.



> Odbiór kominiarski dotyczy wentylacji, a nie wentylacji grawitacyjnej.


 Tu na tym forum były głosy o trudnościach w odbiorze kominiarskim, przy wentylacji wyłącznie mechanicznej - bo kto zapewni ciągłość pracy wentylatora ? Przy braku napięcia, w czasie urlopu ?

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> Cały post  z   05 Sie 2006  23:50


Zawarte w tym poście twierdzenia zawierają naciągane argumenty *przeciwko* wentylacji grawitacyjnej, oraz *za* wentylacją mechaniczną z rekuperacją.
Wywód jest tak długi i tego jest tak dużo, że trudno dyskutować.
Ogólnie : przestrzegam przed bezkrytycznym  przyjęciem prezentowanych tam poglądów.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

> Wykonywanie wentylacji mechanicznej, do której nie posiada się wcale przekonania nie ma najmniejszego sensu!


ale my mamy przekonanie do reku i zamierzamy zainstalować w naszym przyszłym domu wentylację mechaniczną! Tylko że z natury szukamy "dziury w całym" i chcemy możliwie najbardziej umocnić się w przekonaniu o słuszności naszych decyzji i wyborów. I dlatego zadajemy te "dziwne" pytania. Nie wystarczy nam stwierdzenie: "róbcie mechaniczną, bo grawitacyjna nie działa". 




> Koszt wykonania wentylacji grawitacyjnej obejmuje...


no wiemy, grawitacyjna też kosztuje (niemało wbrew pozorom) i ma swoje wady.




> Wentylacja mechaniczna wymaga zaprojektowania ze zrozumieniem tego, co się robi.


dlatego zamierzamy wynająć do tej operacji sprawdzoną, fachową firmę.




> No tak. Ale taki system z rekuperatorem w budowie kosztuje aż naście tysięcy (10 do 15) jeżeli ma zawierać elementy o bardzo dużej niezawodności.


my dostaliśmy ofertę na 22-26 tys. z GWC (w zależności od wybranej centrali: Mistral albo Stork Air). Nie wiemy czy to dużo, czy mało za taki system (40-kilka m GWC z rur atestowanych; centrala o wydajności 400-500 m3; dom o pow. użytkowej 220 m (w linku w podpisie)). Ale wygospodarowaliśmy na taki miejsce w naszym kosztorysie dokonując modyfikacji innych pozycji (np. ocieplenie elewacji styropianem zamiast wełny, brak wentylacji grawitacyjnej). 




> Co robić jak braknie prądu do jego napędu?
> Nic. Najwyżej będzie trochę duszno, ale nikomu śmierć z tego powodu nie zagraża. Można zapalić w kominku, uchylić okno w dalszej części domu i uchylić szybę komika. Będzie obieg grawitacyjny jak u pradziadka "w kurnej chacie".


w upały też będzie działać? nie zrobi się w domu nadmiernie ciepło i nieprzyjemnie?

Pozdr. i dziękujemy
EiM

----------


## sSiwy12

Pisałem już o tym. Kominiarze nie mają podstaw (w tym i prawnych) aby robić jakieś wstręty.
A co z gazem "z butli" jest on cięższy od powietrza i nie "ulatuje". A co do ziemnego, aby "uleciał", to kratka musiała by być w najwyższym punktcie - a jak są projektowane i wykonane?
Chcę jasno powiedzieć, że nie jestem przeciw wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Natomiast jestem rzecznikiem świadomego planowania i projektowania. Wentylacja grawitacyjna też powinna być zaplanowana (zaprojektowana) i wykonana zgodnie z planem, bo współczesne budownictwo jest bardzo szczelne, a co by tu nie mówić wentylacja grawitacyjna bardzo często nie uwzględnia tej okoliczności np. w projektach typowych.
Prawdą jest również, że każdy sposób wentylacji ma swoje słabości. Ale mając wiedzę o nich - chyba łatwiej wybrać. No chyba, że ktoś ma interes w ewentualnej niewiedzy inwestora.

----------


## sSiwy12

Jeszcze jedno : co przy braku prądu, uropie?
No tak, przy krótkotrwałym (do 1 godz) to nic.
Fakt przy dłuższej nieobecności w domu (urop) to będą różnice, i tak:
w zimie przy grawiracyjnej większe wychłodzenie (lub większe rachunki za energię)- bo intensywnie działa, natomiast przy mechanicznej tylko ewentualny "zaduch" - bo wentylacja nie działa -, którego przy grawitacynej też nie można wykluczyć,
w lecie chyba nie będzie różnic, bo praktycznie obie nie działają.
Dla mnie nie jest to argument, ani za, ani przeciw.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

sSiwy,

powiedziałeś, że latem oba warianty wentylacji "praktycznie" nie działają? TO już dla nas zupełna nowość   :ohmy:  !

Czy mógłbyś nieco rozwinąć wątek i wyjaśnić swoją powyższą uwagę? Przecież wentylacja mechaniczna wymusza obieg powietrza i dostarcza świeże powietrze usuwając jednocześnie zużyte. Może nie dokonuje cudów i nie ochładza domu do 20-22 stopni w 35 stopniowym upale, ale powietrze wymienia. Tak, czy nie? ugh..  :Confused:  

Pozdr.
EiM

----------


## sSiwy12

Pisałem odpowiedź na wcześniejsze pytanie. Chodziło tu o to, co będzie gdy nie włączymy wentylatorów przy wentylacji mechanicznej, bo jedziemy na urlop i zapomnieliśmy lub celowo nie włączyliśmy. Pomijam tu sprawę ewentualnego, prostego sterownika czasowego.

----------


## wicekK

Co grawitacyjnej w lecie i zimie sgadzam się z sSiwy12 i adam_mk .
Natomiast w przypadku mechanicznej - latem owszem wymianę zapewni nam tylko silnik lub otwarte okno , natomiast zimą , kiedy w domu jest dużo cieplej niż na zewnątrz wymiiana będzie zachodzić : różnica w gęstości i temperaturze powietrza musi wywołać ruch ciepłego powietrza w górę . Nawet jeżeli kanały wentylacyjne będą biegły w górę i w dół .
Ostatecznie wywiew znajduje się nad dachem , czerpnia na ścianie lub kilkadziesiąt cm nad ziemią .
A tak naprawdę , w przypadku braku prądu zimą  , mała wymiana przez kanały wentylacji mechanicznej działa dla nas na plus - przecież i centralne stoi i wtedy grawitacyjna przyspiesza wychłodzenie domu .

----------


## sSiwy12

Oczywiście, że masz rację. Należy jednak dodać, że wydajność takiej wentylacji jest mniejsza zarówno od Rzeczywistej grawitacyjnej, jak i mechanicznej. Ale w opisywanym przypadku raczej działa to na plus dla mechanicznej, bo niby mechanika "zepsuta" (brak prądu) to jednak działa.
Patrz Pan!? A mówili, że to takie be.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Oczywiście, że masz rację. Należy jednak dodać, że wydajność takiej wentylacji jest mniejsza zarówno od Rzeczywistej grawitacyjnej, jak i mechanicznej. Ale w opisywanym przypadku raczej działa to na plus dla mechanicznej, bo niby mechanika "zepsuta" (brak prądu) to jednak działa.
> Patrz Pan!? A mówili, że to takie be.


Na pewno mniejsza? Doprowadzane powietrze biegnie zazwyczaj rurą fi160 i taką samą opuszcza budynek. Jeśli w budynku mamy pootwierane drzwi, to spadki ciśnienia w "czarnej skrzynce" jaką jest budynek można chyba (chyba!) pominąć, czy tak? Nie trzeba się bać o straty ciepła, bo wszystko idzie przez wymiennik w reku.

----------


## sSiwy12

Moim zdaniem na pewno. Tak praktycznie rzecz biorąc, gdyby tak nie było, to po co wentylator w zimie? A teoria mówi, że jest dłuższa droga, a więc i większe opory przepływu, a jeśli jest REKU, to on też generuje dodatkowe opory, wspomnę również, że powietrze w mechanicznej musi pokonać opory  różnych "zakrętów" i ewentualnych poziomych odcinków.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Moim zdaniem na pewno. Tak praktycznie rzecz biorąc, gdyby tak nie było, to po co wentylator w zimie?


Wentylator jest po to, żeby można było nastawić żądane przepływy. Jak się w kuchni coś przypali to lepiej nie czekać zbyt długo z wywiewem  :wink:  Wyższe biegi włącza się również przy odprowadzaniu dużych ilości pary wodnej. Ja porównywałem wyłączoną wentylację mechaniczną z grawitacyjną, a nie z mechaniczną włączoną.

Rozmowa jest akademicka. Dopóki ktoś własnoręcznie nie zasymuluje w swoim domu wyłączenia prądu, dopóty nie dowie się jakie są tego skutki.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wicekK

No więc Panowie ( i Panie które to czytają) jak by na problem wentylacji nie patrzeć - mechaniczna i jeszcze raz mechaniczna . I to z odzyskiem ciepła . DLA MNIE JEST TO JASNE JUŻ OD DŁUŻSZEGO CZASU .
No i daje różne możliwości dodatkowe .
Co do jej wydajności przy braku zasilania to każdy układ bedzie inny .
No bo jeśli centrala jest na strychu to jest zachowany naturalny ruch ciepłego powietrza w górę i opory przepływu swobodnego są mniejsze .
Jeżeli centrala jest na poziomie 0 lub w piwnicy , wówczas należy liczyć się ze znikomą wymianą grawiracyjną .
Ale generalnie , w obecnej dobie wyłączenie prądu powoduje poważne trudności w funkcjonowaniu ( brak wody , ogrzewania wentylacji , telefonu , telewizji itp ) . Zakładamy jednak ewentualne krótkotrwałe przerwy . W przeciwnym przypadku nasze domy musiały by być ogrzewane systemem grawitacyjnym , piecem na paliwo stałe (dozowane ręcznie ) , no i powinniśmy mieć studnię na korbę - o sławojce nie wspomnę .

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Czy przy rekuperatorze można mieć kilka regulatorów umieszczonych w różnych miejscach domu, które pozwolą ustawić różną wydajność w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach (np. ktoś bierze bardzo gorącą kąpiel w łazience i trzeba wywiewać na 2 biegu, w kuchni coś się przypaliło i ustawiamy 3, a w sypialni w tym samym czasie urządzenie pracuje na 1 biegu)?

Czy można osiągnąć taki tryb pracy korzystając z jednej centrali, czy jest to zadanie dla kilku reku połączonych jakoś w jeden system?? Pytanie bardziej teoretyczne, ponieważ i tak będziemy mieli "tylko" jeden rekuperator...   :Roll:

----------


## wicekK

Z tego co widziałem to silniki nawiew/wywiew są w lub przy centrali więc trydno by było przy ich pomocy wykonać regulację o której piszecie .
Poza tym układ powinien być w miarę zrównoważony ( ilość powietrza nawiewanego=ilośc wywiewana) .
Kanały nawiewne i wywiewne zakończone są t.zw. anemostatami - te z kolei mają regulację przepływu . Tylko że tej regulacji chyba dokonuje się na początku , przy regulacji całego układu .

----------


## wicekK

Z pomieszczeń kuchenno/łazienkowych powietrze się pobiera .
Do pozostałych wdmuchuje .
Policzcie sobie stosunek objętości tych pomieszczeń do posostałych i załóżcie 0,5 wymiany w domu - w pomieszczeniach wywiewnych mamy kilkakrotnie większą wymianę , to chyba powinno załatwić kąpiele i zapachy kuchenne .

----------


## Graczyk

*Eskimos* chyba niebardzo Ciebie zrozumiałem albo jakoś inaczej myślę.
Rozumiem że nie masz kratek w pokojach, że przebywa się tam po kilka godzin (sypialnia) ale przecież i tak wentylujesz te pomieszczenia.
Raz za pomocą DGP, którego nie polecasz (dlaczego). No i tutaj faktycznie masz rację bo to chyba zerowa frajda wąchać własne powietrze z salonu w sypialni szczególnie jak są goście i palą.
Dwa masz chyba okna i je otwiersza przed snem? Skoro wietrzysz sypialnię przed snem tak jak robi to 80% ludzi to i tak wymieniasz powietrze na świerze i zimne lub gorące więc straty są.
A przy mechanice i reku właśnie minimalizujesz te straty a masz świerze powietrze wszędzie. Jak do tego dołożysz GWC to jeszcze minimalizujesz te straty tak ja to rozumiem.
Aha jeszcze jedna sprawa. Proszę przeczytaj sobie Swój projekt w cześci opisującej wentylację. Tam masz napisane jakie są założenia dla wentylacji grawitacyjnej.  W moim jest napisane między innymi:
"-wymagany dopływ zewnętrznego powietrza infiltracyjnego przez okno w kuchni ok 70 m.sz./h
- całkowity strumień powietrza zawnętrznego dopływającego przez wszystkie okna i drzwi balkonowe powinien wynosić ok 295 m.sz./h."
"

----------


## sSiwy12

Nie ma możliwości wąchania powietrza z salonu w sypialni w każdym rodzajy wentylacji - no chyba że wentylację zaprojektował i robił "fachowiec". W każdym rodzaju wentylacji zasadą jest, że świerze powietrze migruje z pomieszczeń "mniej eksploatowanych" (sypialnie) do pomieszczeń, które z natury rzeczy muszą mieć większą wymiane tj. kuchnie i łazienki.
Graczyk napisał również:
Aha jeszcze jedna sprawa. Proszę przeczytaj sobie Swój projekt w cześci opisującej wentylację. Tam masz napisane jakie są założenia dla wentylacji grawitacyjnej. W moim jest napisane między innymi: 
"-wymagany dopływ zewnętrznego powietrza infiltracyjnego przez okno w kuchni ok 70 m.sz./h 
- całkowity strumień powietrza zawnętrznego dopływającego przez wszystkie okna i drzwi balkonowe powinien wynosić ok 295 m.sz./h." 
Jeśli przez okna w kuchni dostarczysz całą wymaganą wymianę (70m3/h - wymóg dla kuchenki gazowej przy kuchni z oknem - co nie znaczy, że dostarczonego przez okno w tym pomieszczeniu) to co "pociągnie" resztę" wymiany - bo w kuchni musi być kratka wywiewna. Pozostanie około 230m3/h do "przepchania" przez kominy wentylacyjne w łazience 1 lub 2, a tam przekroje  są mniejsze. Może gwizdać.

----------


## artur11

Ela_i_Maciek - Proponuje przeczytac caly watek od poczatku - jest duzo  :smile:  wiem ale warto.
A co do postow Pana Zbigniewa Rudnickiego to jakos sobie nie wyobrazam sprawnie dzialajacej wentylacji mechanicznej w polaczeniu z wentylacja grawitacyjna to tak jak by zrobic mila poduszeczke do przytulania z jeza  :wink: 
Tloczymy powietrze i ono zamiast wracac do reku bedzie uciekac przez komin - wiec cala idea odzysku ciepla po prostu szlag trafi, no i po co wydawac pieniadze na mechaniczna jak i tak nie bedzie dzialac..... Wiem postep techniczny czasem boli ale ja wole jezdzic wygodnym autem z klimatyzacja (chociaz jest niezdrowa) niz Zaporozcem hehe.
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich  :wink:

----------


## TomekJ

> Nie ma możliwości wąchania powietrza z salonu w sypialni w każdym rodzajy wentylacji


Nie chodzi o wentylację, tylko o sposób transferu ciepła.
Najczęściej w DGP, turbina zasysa powietrze w "salonie" i po podgrzaniu w kominku wysyła dalej [do sypialni].
Doprowadzanie powietrza z zewnątrz do DGP to rzadko spotykane rozwiązanie.

pozdrawiam  TomekJ.

----------


## sSiwy12

Fakt - nie doczytałem, że chodzi o rozprowadzenie ogrzanego powietrza.

----------


## Graczyk

> Fakt - nie doczytałem, że chodzi o rozprowadzenie ogrzanego powietrza.


No właśnie o DGP chodzi a skoro kolega nie wywala powietrza z sypialni (brak kratek) i nie dostarcza tam świeżego to na 100% ma tam zapachy z salonu i nawet kuchni. I o taki układ mi chodziło.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> ...  jakos sobie nie wyobrazam sprawnie dzialajacej wentylacji mechanicznej w polaczeniu z wentylacja grawitacyjna ...
> Tloczymy powietrze i ono zamiast wracac do reku bedzie uciekac przez komin - wiec cala idea odzysku ciepla po prostu szlag trafi, no i po co wydawac pieniadze na mechaniczna jak i tak nie bedzie dzialac.....


Błąd takiego rozumowania polega na tym, że reku wtłacza *tyle samo* powietrza *ile jednocześnie wyciąga*, więc skąd ma się brać to powietrze uciekające przez komin ? 
Tylko tyle ucieknie przez komin ile wejdzie przez nieszczelności okien - czyli nie wiele.
Jeżeli idealnie byly by wyregululowane wydajności (i spręż) wentylatorów reku, tak, aby po włączeniu reku ciśnienie wewnątrz domu nie zmieniało się, będą działać równocześnie dwie wentylacje : grawitacyjna i mechaniczna.
W praktyce trudno osiągnąć taki idealny stan, choćby ze względu na różnice strat ciśnienia w kanałach nawiewnym (wraz z filtrem) w stosunku do kanału wywiewnego.

----------


## wicekK

> Napisał artur11
> 
> ...  jakos sobie nie wyobrazam sprawnie dzialajacej wentylacji mechanicznej w polaczeniu z wentylacja grawitacyjna ...
> Tloczymy powietrze i ono zamiast wracac do reku bedzie uciekac przez komin - wiec cala idea odzysku ciepla po prostu szlag trafi, no i po co wydawac pieniadze na mechaniczna jak i tak nie bedzie dzialac.....
> 
> 
> Błąd takiego rozumowania polega na tym, że reku wtłacza *tyle samo* powietrza *ile jednocześnie wyciąga*, więc skąd ma się brać to powietrze uciekające przez komin ? 
> Tylko tyle ucieknie przez komin ile wejdzie przez nieszczelności okien - czyli nie wiele.
> Jeżeli idealnie byly by wyregululowane wydajności (i spręż) wentylatorów reku, tak, aby po włączeniu reku ciśnienie wewnątrz domu nie zmieniało się, będą działać równocześnie dwie wentylacje : grawitacyjna i mechaniczna.
> W praktyce trudno osiągnąć taki idealny stan, choćby ze względu na różnice strat ciśnienia w kanałach nawiewnym (wraz z filtrem) w stosunku do kanału wywiewnego.


No gdyby ilość powietrza nawiew=wywiew to oba typy wentylacji bedą działać . W prakryce tak nie jest - przy takich samych wentylatorach i prędkościach będziemy mieć w domu podciśnienie i kanałami grawitacyjnymi bedziemy ssać powietrze , a jeśli w ich pobliżu jest komin to mamy w domu jego zapach .
Fakt , często silniki nawiewne mają lekki nadbieg - cóż stosując GWC może on nam nie wystarczyć , opory przepływu nawiewnego będą dużo większe niż wywiewnego i mamy sytuację j.w.
Jeżeli już ktoś chce mieć oba rodzaje wentylacji to proponuję na wszystkich kanałach pozakładać anemostaty - mając mechaniczną te grawitacyjne bym pozamykał , chcąc korzystać z grawitacji zawsze można je poodkręcać (takie rozwiązanie wydaje mi się najlepsze)

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> ... proponuję na wszystkich kanałach pozakładać anemostaty - mając mechaniczną te grawitacyjne bym pozamykał , chcąc korzystać z grawitacji zawsze można je poodkręcać (takie rozwiązanie wydaje mi się najlepsze)


Zgadzam się.
Do wentylacji grawitacyjnej zwykle używa się prostokątnych kratek wywiewnych. Można kupić o takich samych wymiarach, tylko z zamykaną żaluzją. Zamykane gałką, lub zwisającym łańcuszkiem.
Natomiast w kanałach do reku można nic nie zamykać, lecz jedynie regulować (zwłaszcza nawiewne, bo jest ich kilka)

----------


## artur11

...... Wg. mnie nie jest mozliwe sprawne polaczenie obu typow wentylacji dzialajacych na tej samej kondygnacji budynku, kondygnacjach. 
Po pierwsze przy mechanicznej wentylacji nie stosujemy rozszczelnien w oknach sa one maksymalnie szczelne - sa one nierozwiercane - wiec sa szczelne i nie "zasysaja" dodatkowego powietrza (musza takie byc).

Jesli dolaczymy do tego wentylacje grawitacyjna ktora dziala na zasadzie roznicy cisnien i jest zjawiskiem bardzo dynamicznym - zaleznym np. od Predkosci wiatru na zewnatrz, temp. wew/zewn., to takiego ukladu nie jestesmy w stanie wyregulowac. Raz powietrze bedzie wypychane na zewnatrz przez grawitacyjna a raz wciagane...  

No i dalej moje pytanie co ze stratami ciepla na rekuperatorze - jego sprawnosc spadnie drastycznie. Dalej nie widze sensu montowania obu typow wentylacji, dla mnie jest to totalnie nieuzasadnione pod kazdym wzgledem i 2x drozsze.

----------


## artur11

Zeby moja wypowiedz byla bardziej przekonujaca wystarczy zastosowac prawo Bernuliego - zgodnie z nim jesli wzrasta przeplyw to spada cisnienie, z tego wynika, ze:
jesli bedzie coraz silniejszy wiatr to podcisnienie bedzie wyciagac powietrze z domu przez wentylacje graitacyjna bo w domu zrobi sie nadcisnienie i analogicznie odwrotnie. Uklad jest nie do wyregulowania - bedzie dzialal jak chce matka natura  :wink:

----------


## wicekK

> No i dalej moje pytanie co ze stratami ciepla na rekuperatorze - jego sprawnosc spadnie drastycznie. Dalej nie widze sensu montowania obu typow wentylacji, dla mnie jest to totalnie nieuzasadnione pod kazdym wzgledem i 2x drozsze.


Zgadzam się . No ale jeśli ktoś bardzo chce.........

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> ... nie widze sensu montowania obu typow wentylacji, dla mnie jest to * 2x drozsze*.


Na etapie stanu surowego wykonanie kilku pionowych kanałów wentylacji grawitacyjnej nie stanowi problemu i zwykle jest już przewidziane w typowym projekcie. 
Kominy (zwykle 2) z kanałami spalinowym (kocioł) i dymowym (kominek) i tak muszą być budowane. Zatem oszczedności z rezygnacji kanałów wentylacyjnych będą polegały tylko na ich niewymurowaniu n.p. z tanich ceramicznych pustaków wentylacyjnych.
Natomiast dobudowa kanałów w wykończonym już domu będzie i droga i uciążliwa.
Porównanie kosztów kompletnej wentylacji z reku z kanałami grawitacyjnymi to nie jest 1:1,  a  5:1 !

----------


## artur11

> Porównanie kosztów kompletnej wentylacji z reku z kanałami grawitacyjnymi to nie jest 1:1, a 5:1


OK cena nie zabija tylko po co mi grawitacyjna ?

Podkreslam nie bede montowal okien z mikrowentylacja (sa drozsze - co tez doliczam do roznicy a calosc zabiegow po przeliczeniu mi wychodzi troszke inaczej niz 1:5 - ale ok)
Mam takowa w domu i w mieszkaniu i jestem z niej totalnie niezadowolony....   Pisalem o tym w tym watku troche wczesniej

----------


## Graczyk

> Napisał artur11
> 
>  ... nie widze sensu montowania obu typow wentylacji, dla mnie jest to * 2x drozsze*.
> 
> 
> Na etapie stanu surowego wykonanie kilku pionowych kanałów wentylacji grawitacyjnej nie stanowi problemu i zwykle jest już przewidziane w typowym projekcie. 
> Kominy (zwykle 2) z kanałami spalinowym (kocioł) i dymowym (kominek) i tak muszą być budowane. Zatem oszczedności z rezygnacji kanałów wentylacyjnych będą polegały tylko na ich niewymurowaniu n.p. z tanich ceramicznych pustaków wentylacyjnych.
> Natomiast dobudowa kanałów w wykończonym już domu będzie i droga i uciążliwa.
> Porównanie kosztów kompletnej wentylacji z reku z kanałami grawitacyjnymi to nie jest 1:1,  a  5:1 !


Faktycznie kilka dodatkowych kanałów nie stanowi w skali przedsięwzięcia problemu a nawet jest niezbędna powiedzmy w garażu z którego reku nie ciągnie, powiedzmy z kuchni i kotłowni. W moim projekcie wentylacji mechanicznej zalecają pozostawienie niektórych kanałów wywiewnych z grawitacyjnej ale zamontowanie na nich kratki z żaluzją. 
Moim zdaniem warto zostawić niektóre kanałyale nie murować ich do wysokości komina dymowego a jedynie wyciągnąć nad dach i zakończyć dachówką wentylacyjną (kominek). Przecież prawdziwy koszt kominów wentylacyjnych zaczyna się pro wyjściu nad dach czyli przy klinkierze czy innym wykończeniu.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

> Ela_i_Maciek - Proponuje przeczytac caly watek od poczatku - jest duzo  wiem ale warto.


staram się śledzić wiele wątków (jak to pewnie robi wielu innych, którzy są na tym etapie, co ja - czyli przed fundamentami..). Ostanio największym koszmarem jest wątek o oknach - ten przyklejony na górze sekcji "Wymiana doświadczeń". Sto ekranów, to naprawdę dużo czytania...!   :Roll:  




> A co do postow Pana Zbigniewa Rudnickiego to jakos sobie nie wyobrazam sprawnie dzialajacej wentylacji mechanicznej w polaczeniu z wentylacja grawitacyjna to tak jak by zrobic mila poduszeczke do przytulania z jeza


będziemy mieli to na uwadze. dzięki

EiM

----------


## artur11

Nie neguje roznych rozwiazan - kazdy i tak w koncu robi to na co ma ochote - tylko jezeli jestesmy na etapie projektu to mamy mozliwosc wyboru, a koszty nalezy liczyc w calosci z robocizna, klinkierami, okuciami blacharskimi, oknami, ... itp. 
Ja tez bede mial jeden kanal grawitacyjny z piwnicy - bo tam bede mial piec - kotlownie - ale to bedzie w jednym szachcie kominowym wiec bedzie przy okazji. Dodatkowej instalacji nie bede robil, tylko mechaniczna a czesc okien bedzie FIX (czyli zamkniete na stale)  :wink:

----------


## ESKIMOS

> *Eskimos* chyba niebardzo Ciebie zrozumiałem albo jakoś inaczej myślę.
> Rozumiem że nie masz kratek w pokojach, że przebywa się tam po kilka godzin (sypialnia) ale przecież i tak wentylujesz te pomieszczenia.
> Raz za pomocą DGP, którego nie polecasz (dlaczego). No i tutaj faktycznie masz rację bo to chyba zerowa frajda wąchać własne powietrze z salonu w sypialni szczególnie jak są goście i palą.
> Dwa masz chyba okna i je otwiersza przed snem? Skoro wietrzysz sypialnię przed snem tak jak robi to 80% ludzi to i tak wymieniasz powietrze na świerze i zimne lub gorące więc straty są.
> A przy mechanice i reku właśnie minimalizujesz te straty a masz świerze powietrze wszędzie. Jak do tego dołożysz GWC to jeszcze minimalizujesz te straty tak ja to rozumiem.
> Aha jeszcze jedna sprawa. Proszę przeczytaj sobie Swój projekt w cześci opisującej wentylację. Tam masz napisane jakie są założenia dla wentylacji grawitacyjnej.  W moim jest napisane między innymi:
> "-wymagany dopływ zewnętrznego powietrza infiltracyjnego przez okno w kuchni ok 70 m.sz./h
> - całkowity strumień powietrza zawnętrznego dopływającego przez wszystkie okna i drzwi balkonowe powinien wynosić ok 295 m.sz./h."
> "


Rzeczywiście (może nieprecyzyjnie sie wyraziłem) –* Graczyk*
DGP – nie polecam, bo sam żałuję wyłożonych na to nieodwracalnie sporych pieniędzy.
Dom mam rozległy, a zachcieło mi się DGP (z konieczności wymuszonej bo od kominka do najdalszej sypiali jest pewnie z 20 mb rury). więc załączajaca sie w wyniku podgrzania powietrza turbina (coś ok 1 500 zł.). Huczy jak stary ruski odrzutowiec. Wdmuchuje do sypialni powietrze z salonu – jak słusznie zauważyłeś, nie zawsze świeże (dopływ świeżego jest wprawdzie obok kominka, ale nie wprost do niego).
Domu nie jest w stanie ogrzać zimą, bo na ten metraż (270 m2) kominek jest za słaby.
Wyłączyć dmuchawe mogę, ale wtedy przegrzeje sie kominek (jest otoczony laszczem powietrznym prowadzacym do turbiny). w efekcie prawie nie uzywam kominka, zwłaszcza latem.
Gdzie leży błąd – nikt nie potrafi mi powiedzieć!
Wietrzyc oczywiście wietrzę, zwłaszcza sypialnie, to i straty są.
Do rekuperatora i GWC przekonali mnie już *adam_mk i sSiwy12* i chwała Im za to. W następnym domu napewno będę miał.
Projekt miałem na zamówienie i nie ma w nim opisu wentylacji, a jedynie rysunki.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Eskimos,

zdaje się, że wystarczyła nam lektura twoich postów i skutecznie wyleczyliśmy się z ochoty rozprowadzania ciepła kominkiem... wąchanie przypalonego przez kominek kurzu nie należy do najmilszych rzeczy!

Pozdr.
EiM

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Eskimos,
> 
> zdaje się, że wystarczyła nam lektura twoich postów i skutecznie wyleczyliśmy się z ochoty rozprowadzania ciepła kominkiem... wąchanie przypalonego przez kominek kurzu nie należy do najmilszych rzeczy!
> 
> Pozdr.
> EiM


Ano właśnie.
Jeszcze ten kurz.
Zwłaszcza przypalony, nie należy do przyjemnych doznań.
Jesli już kominek grzejny, to z płaszczem wodnym (choc to też kotłownia w salonie). 
Albo tylko rekreacyjny - na specjalne okazje (jak ktos lubi).

pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

skórka za wyprawkę... nie jestem jakoś przekonany, czy koszt inwestycji w instalację do podgrzewania wody przez kominek kiedykolwiek u nas się zwróci... kominek będziemy mieli głównie do oglądania (zapali się w nim od wielkiego dzwonu...)

----------


## Jacek K.

> świeczka za wyprawkę... nie jestem jakoś przekonany, czy koszt inwestycji w instalację do podgrzewania wody przez kominek kiedykolwiek u nas się zwróci... kominek będziemy mieli głównie do oglądania (zapali się w nim od wielkiego dzwonu...)


Raz, ze się nie zwróci, a dwa że kominki z płaszczem raczej do bezpiecznych nie należą.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

hmm...

a jakie wiążą się z ich konstrukcją niebezpieczeństwa?

----------


## Jacek K.

> hmm...
> 
> a jakie wiążą się z ich konstrukcją niebezpieczeństwa?


Z konstrukcją to nie wiem, ale woda w wężownicy może po zagrzaniu nie krążyć odpowiednio szybko i może się zagotować. Ognia w kominku nie da się łatwo kontrolować i nagle wygasić, więc nie trudno o nadmierny wzrost ciśnienia w instalacji i ...  :ohmy: 
 Pompy do wymuszania obiegu chodzą na prąd, więc po zaniku prądu głównym obiektem zainteresowania staje się ciśnieniomierz instalacji   :Wink2:  

Kominek lepiej używać do tego, do czego został stworzony: do grzania pomieszczenia, w którym stoi. Reszta "wynalazków" takich jak DGP czy płaszcze wodne prędzej czy później trafi do lamusa (raczej prędzej).

To oczywiście tylko moje zdanie. Tak jak i moimi preferencjami jest bezpieczeństwo i prostota instalacji.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sSiwy12

Nie do końca jest tak. Współczesne kominki z płaszczem wodnym - nawet te ze "średniej półki" posiadają elektro-mechanniczne regulatory "ciągu powietrza". Ponieważ muszą pracować w systemie otwartym zagotowanie wody nie niesie za sobą ujemnych skutków - oczywiście, że pod warunkiem prawidłowo wykonanej instalacji.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## artur11

Zawsze jest tak, ze sa jakies za i przeciw - ja montuje u siebie kominek z plaszczem wodnym - w starym przedwojennym domu mam piec kaflowy kuchenny a w nim wsadzona do paleniska wezownice - uklad jest prosty jak cep i sprwdzony od lat - jak sie pali w piecu to bojler 100l nagrzewa sie za darmo - do ukladu sa wpiete 2 kaloryfery bo byl nadmiar ciepla i grzeja za darmo lazienke i korytarz. Wszystko dziala grawitacyjnie i bez pradu - jak za czasow krola swieczka  :wink:  Oczywiscie odbiorniki ciepla musza byc wyzej niz palenisko wiec boiler i kaloryfery sa pod sufitem i dzialaja w najlepsze - niech tylko nikt nie pisze, ze jak kaloryfery sa pod sufitem to niedzialaja - dzialaja w najlepsze bo przeplyw powietrza przez kaloryfery wymusza ruch powietrza w calym pomieszczeniu.
Efekt jast taki:
Wsadzamy do pieca 2 x po 4 szczapy drewna (komora paleniskowa w takim piecu jest 3x mniejsza niz w kominku) palimy przez godzinke i mamy ugotowany obiad hehe, 100 litrow cieplej wody i zagrzane 3 pomieszczenia. 
Piec jest nowy bo stary sie zepsul po 80 latach uzytkowania i zdun postawil nowy  :wink: . 
W takich rozwiazaniach chodzi o klimat, a jesli przy okazji mamy z tego same plusy to czemu nie. 
U mnie w domu bedzie dodatkowy zbiornik buforowy w piwnicy i cale ciepelko poleci do niego a z niego bedzie co i cwu - oczywiscie bedzie podtrzymanie UPS spiete z agregatem na prad z  do niezbednych funkcji automatyki domu - niestety nie bedzie to dzialalo grawitacyjnie ale mamy XXI wiek wiec kilka jedna wiecej pompka obiegowa to nie jakies szalenstwo. 
Ja tez jestem za maksymalnie prostymi razwiazaniami ktore ze swej natury rzadziej ulegaja awarii.

Tak na marginesie znajomy wymienil w domu stary piec 2-funkcyjny na nowoczesny - noweczka z salonu - fakt jest oszczedniejszy ale co z tego jak 2 razy w tej zimie piec napisal ERROR nr 9083932 a w instrukcji bylo napisane wezwij serwis hehe  :ohmy:   2 x sie to zdarzylo jakims dziwnym pechem w piatek wieczorem - serwis autoyzowany - bo inny nie moze, bo piec na gwarancji ca duze pieniazki - przyjechal w poniedzialek bo wczesniej nie dal rady a on byl enty w kolejce. I co na polku -20 nie ma ogrzewania nie ma cieplej wody w domu zimno jak w psiarni a on ma male dziecko takie 15 miesieczne. To bylo do prostoty instalacji   :Lol:  

Jacku K ( w nawiazaniu do watku "pasywnego")ja dla tego chce miec masywne sciany, zbiornik buforowy i UPS do pomki, nawet jak mi linie energetyczna w zimie zerwie - co sie zdarza i to w cale nie raz na 100lat to ja mam wszystko gdzies - bede saczyl browarka wlacze agregat i napale w kominku - a rodzinka bedzie spac spokojnie - bedzie cieplo i milo. W taki sposob uniezalezniam sie od kaprysow pogody i zakladu energetycznego.

----------


## Jacek K.

> uklad jest prosty jak cep i sprwdzony od lat - jak sie pali w piecu to bojler 100l nagrzewa sie za darmo - do ukladu sa wpiete 2 kaloryfery bo byl nadmiar ciepla i grzeja za darmo lazienke i korytarz.


Masz drewno za darmo? Pozazdrościć 
 :big grin:

----------


## artur11

> Masz drewno za darmo? Pozazdrościć


 Tak dom stoi pod lasem hehe   :Lol:  . Od lat dogadani jestesmy z lesnikiem ktory daje kartke na wyciecie czegos tam - bukow ci u nas dostatek. Idziemy do lasu z pila motorowa scinamy co potrzeba potem przyjezdza facet z koniem i zaciaga gdzie trzeba - cala operacja jest banalnie prosta, no i troche gimnastyki raz za czasu   :Lol:   to taka forma aktywnosci fizycznej na powietrzu.

Nawet jesli bym miel kupowac drewno to 130 pln (cena maks.) za metr szescienny to jest naprawde duzo a i tak wychodzi najtaniej ze wszystkich zrodel energii.

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

> Masz drewno za darmo? Pozazdrościć
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Tak dom stoi pod lasem hehe   . Od lat dogadani jestesmy z lesnikiem ktory daje kartke na wyciecie czegos tam - bukow ci u nas dostatek. Idziemy do lasu z pila motorowa scinamy co potrzeba potem przyjezdza facet z koniem i zaciaga gdzie trzeba - cala operacja jest banalnie prosta, no i troche gimnastyki raz za czasu    to taka forma aktywnosci fizycznej na powietrzu.
> 
> Nawet jesli bym miel kupowac drewno to 130 pln (cena maks.) za metr szescienny to jest naprawde duzo a i tak wychodzi najtaniej ze wszystkich zrodel energii.


Nie każdy ma takie możliwości z drewnem.  U nas 3 lata temu kosztowało 60 zł./m3. Teraz 120-130.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

> Tak na marginesie znajomy wymienil w domu stary piec 2-funkcyjny na nowoczesny - noweczka z salonu - fakt jest oszczedniejszy ale co z tego jak 2 razy w tej zimie piec napisal ERROR nr 9083932


czy mógłbyś zdradzić, kto jest producentem owego pieca???

----------


## artur11

Nie wiem czy moge hehe bo za chwile dostane pozew o szarganie dobrego imienia...  :wink: 
Spytam i wysle   :Lol:

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Tylko daj znać na pewno... oby nie okazało się, że ów producent zrobił również piec, który my kupimy...

----------


## artur11

puscilem na priva

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

Dzięki!

----------


## ESKIMOS

> *eskimos*: sprawdzenie w praktyce nastapi już zaraz - do końca sierpnia powinno wszystko: reku+gwc zadziałać w komplecie. Studnia jest kopana od wtorku 
> pozdrawiam





> *eskimos*: oczywiście zapraszam do udziału w zabawie - jak tylko będe miał jakies obrazki lub wyniki to sie zaraz z wami podzielę
> pozdrawiam


*WojtekSz* - mamy wrzesień  :big grin:  
Jak tam Twoja instalacja?

----------


## glester

Ile może kosztować rurowy GWC? Oczywiście nie firmowy ( rehau ) tylko z rur PCV ale tańszych. Dom 170m2 powierzchni. Mój fachowiec chce 10 tys z materiałami i wykopem. Moim zdaniem to horror. Napiszczie ile płaciliści za swoje rurowe GWC. Dzięki.

----------


## Ela_i_Maciek

W kwocie, którą podajesz, nasz wykonawca zmieścił "firmowy" GWC z rur rehau (42 m), z materiałami, robocizną i wykopem.

Pozdr.
Maciek

----------


## Kiaran

> Ile może kosztować rurowy GWC? Oczywiście nie firmowy ( rehau ) tylko z rur PCV ale tańszych. Dom 170m2 powierzchni. Mój fachowiec chce 10 tys z materiałami i wykopem. Moim zdaniem to horror. Napiszczie ile płaciliści za swoje rurowe GWC. Dzięki.


Witam,

Za taką kwotę rekuperatory.pl - czyli drogo  :wink:  - wycenili mi GWC na rehale dla domu 270 m ! Ktoś Cię robi w balona.

Moje GWC 60 m - nie na rehale  :wink:  - robota + rury + koparka - 5300.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sezam

mam podobna sytuacje tylko jest już studnia ale wody do picia 40m od domu chce wypuścic dwie rury fi 110i tak musze kopać do studni myślę wcześniej wstawić trzy kręgi na skropliny wodę mam na 2m od poziomu gruntu jestem ciekaw czy to będzie działać????




> Witam
> Można. Nawet ciekawie wyjdzie.
> Studnia zamknięta , bo dzieciaki ?
> A czerpni z niej nie zrobisz? Można ją zamknąć ale nie hermetyzować. Temperaturowo, czerpnia jakieś 5m dalej nic nie zmieni.
> Na lato byłby patent.
> Widziałeś chłodnię kominową? Wiesz jak działa?
> Mała pompka zanurzona w wodzie mogłaby pompować ją do kilku sitek prysznicowych umieszczonych pod pokrywą. Wywołując intensywny deszcz wewnątrz tej studni bardzo skutecznie ochładzasz (ogrzewasz) olbrzymie ilości powietrza zapewniając jednocześnie absolutnie stałą jego wilgotność (niewielką, bo i temperatura niewielka - studzienna), no i naprawdę bardzo skuteczny filtr przeciwalergiczny. Coś kompletnie nieosiągalnego w klasycznym rurowym GWC.
> Spad rury powinien być od domu w kierunku studni.
> Zimą byłoby skuteczne nawilżanie i bardzo skuteczne dogrzewanie (też do studziennej temperatury). Długość rury (która kosztuje) można by wtedy znacznie zmniejszyć. Jak taka rura byłaby krótka, to wyłączając pompkę, gdy na dworze jest temperatura kilkanaście stopni, eliminujesz konieczność budowania czerpni naściennej. W krótkiej rurze nie zbijesz temperatury z 14stC do 8stC przy potrzebnych przepływach.
> ...

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam
ja zdecydowalem się na rurowy ok 60mb wyjdzie mnie około 1500 zł materiał + koparka za godzinę bierze 75 zł reszte sam złożę 
w porównaniu z cenami które wyżej przeczytałem to kosmos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
z kąd oni biorą te ceny ?????????????

jak zrobię to napiszę   :big grin:

----------


## Wgregor

6 mb rury 200mm na każde 100m3/h ! To już jest z dużym zapasem to większe koszty i opory!

----------


## Mice

> 6 mb rury 200mm na każde 100m3/h ! To już jest z dużym zapasem to większe koszty i opory!


napiszesz w końcu jakie te opory będą dla rury 200mm ?

----------


## Wgregor

??????????????? Opory dla rury 200mm ... może chory?

----------


## Mice

> ??????????????? Opory dla rury 200mm ... może chory?


wszędzie piszesz o oporach, to powyżej to też Twój cytat. Mam tu wrzucić pozostałe Twoje cytaty ?
Straszysz oporami to je, kjm (by Barbossa), podaj w końcu konkretnie na wartościach.

----------


## ZW

GWC studniowy 

Dym z fajki wodnej o temperaturze >100 st po przejściu przez kilka cm zimnej wody ochładza się do temp pokojowej.

GWC:
kopiemy studnię z kręgów
wkładamy pod wodę rurę napowietrzającą z czerpni
studnię zamykamy szczelną pokrywą z wyjściem rury do domu.

+ wygodne i realne dla tych co nie mają dużej działki - wiercić zamiast kopać
+ niewyczerpane źródło energii (chłodu) bo woda sie wymienia z podziemiem.


poproszę o konstruktywną krytykę.

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol:  
Witaj
Poczytaj o GWC wodmy 2.
Masz komplet z krytyką i szczegółami
Adam M.

----------


## agagaj

Witam   :smile:  

Czy istnieje jakaś zdroworozsądkowa odległość od żwirowca zlokalizowanego gdzieś tam na działce do wejścia rury w fundamenty??

----------


## adam_mk

TAK!
Precyzyjnie wyliczą Ci ją w markecie, jak podasz swą propozycję a oni Ci cenę za mb rury!
Dodaj koszt wykopu! (i zasypania)
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## Jacekss

mam pytanie czy dobrym rozwiązaniem byłoby umieszczenie żwirowca pod tarasem? zastanawiam sie nad taką opcją, kopać pod tarasem i tak chcę przy okazji robienia piwniczki

----------


## prawus

ja tak mam od 2 lat użytkuję- pomysł sprawdził się - właściwie to są dwa złoża + przepustnica przestawiająca złoże co 12 godzin - drugie w tym czasie"odpoczywa"

----------


## Jacekss

> ja tak mam od 2 lat użytkuję- pomysł sprawdził się - właściwie to są dwa złoża + przepustnica przestawiająca złoże co 12 godzin - drugie w tym czasie"odpoczywa"


okey, a ten taras jest położony na tym żwirowcu czy na jakimś fundamencie ?

----------


## kajmanxxl

leniuch ze mnie nie chce mi się szukać, czy mógłby ktoś podrzucić linka do dobrego schematy żwirowego GWC, bardzo proszę

----------


## Jacekss

> leniuch ze mnie nie chce mi się szukać, czy mógłby ktoś podrzucić linka do dobrego schematy żwirowego GWC, bardzo proszę


przyłączam sie do tego  :smile:

----------


## k62

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C-%C5%BCwirowy

----------


## kajmanxxl

wielki dzięki za linka!!!!!!

----------


## Jacekss

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C-%C5%BCwirowy


dzienks !!!

----------


## maciekbb

Witam, proszę o pomoc ponieważ mimo poszukiwań nie mogę znaleźć zbyt wielu informacji na temat GWC płyowego firmy Pro-Vent. Jeśli ktoś spośród znawców obecnych tutaj mógł mi jakoś pomóc będę bardzo wdzięczny.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## k62

Wpisz w wyszukiwarkę
site:forum.muratordom.pl "GWC płytowy"

i masz wyniki
http://www.google.pl/search?source=i...&aqi=&aql=&oq=

----------


## cyprinus

W internecie nie brakuje informacji na temat żwirowych wymienników ciepła. Jestem zdecydowany taki zainstalować, tylko nie wiem który z systemów jest godny polecenia. Trzeba gdzieś zamówić rury, niektórzy piszą o dodatkowych kształtkach betonowych do rozprowadzania powietrza. Ma ktoś doświadczenia w tej materii? Gdzie zamówić system dedykowany do konkretnego rekuperatora, z systemem zraszania złoża włącznie? Czy potrzebne są konkretne wyliczenia ?

----------


## tador

Witam,
też mam kilka pytań co do żwirowca.
Jak wykonać kanały zbierające powietrze? Rury z otworami? O jakiej średnicy mają być otwory?Jak gęsto? Może są jakieś gotowe?
Czy GWC bez REKU ma sens.Chcę zastosować dwa wentylatory w wiewy i wywiewny bez REKU z płynna regulacją obrotów?
Czy to ma sens?

----------


## WVIP

Odradzam GWC zwirowy po pierwsze wprowadzamy do budynku szkodliwy gaz radon, po drugie bakterie grzyby itp... jedynym bezpiecznym wymiennikiem jest glikolowy GWC, pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam_mk

Powtórzyć radę?!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## WVIP

> Powtórzyć radę?!
> 
> 
> Adam M.


Oj kiepsciutko wygladasz na tym zdjeciu czyzbys mial gwc zwirowy i wdychal za duzo radonu ze az zzieleniales?? :roll eyes:

----------


## adam_mk

Nie.
Znowu czytam głupoty o radonie i mikrym życiu w GWC.
Ileż można!
Słabo się od tego robi...
Tyle razy już było.
Poczytałbyś co o problemie a nie strzelał z armat do kurczaka.

Adam M.

----------


## alberciq

Witam, przepraszam że odgrzewam kotleta, ale temat idealnie pasuje do mojego problemu..
Mam wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, a także z racji mieszkania na śląsku, straszny syf w powietrzu.
Myślałem o zrobieniu hybrydy, żwirowiec + rurowiec.
Płytki żwirowiec, robiący za filtr wstępny + rurowiec na podgrzanie powietrza do temperatury nieujemnej.
Wodę, na chwilę obecną(końcówka niekończącej się zimy) mam na poziomie 1mppt. Po odrenowaniu terenu poziom wód nieznacznie by się obniżył, grawitacyjnie mógłbym tą wodę obniżyć jeszcze jakieś 0,5..1m dalej nie ma szans bo będzie to poziom przepływającego obok działki strumyka.
Będzie to działać? 
Jaką powierzchnie żwirowca przyjąć aby maksymalnie wykorzystać jego właściwości filtracyjne?
Zapotrzebowanie na powietrze jeszcze nie jest znane - do budowy się przymierzam, będzie to dom jednorodzinny ~130m^2 dla 4 osób

Zastanawiam się jeszcze na lokalizacją żwirowca, dom będzie na izolowanej płycie fundamentowej, myślałem umieścić ten żwirowiec pod nieogrzewanym garażem, ale czy nie wychłodzę sobie za bardzo podbudowę pod płytą? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dansing

witam,
odświeżę temat, co myślicie o takim gwc rurowym.
Grunt  to piasek gruby jasnożółty wilgotność mw/w

Dodam jeszcze, że mam mało miejsca na działce więc nie mogę za bardzo szaleć.
GWC chcę umieścić za północną ścianą piwnicy(długość ściany 19,6m) w odległości około metra od ściany.
Odpadł by też koszt koparki gdyż i tak będę robił wykop pod piwnicę.

pozdrawiam

Tak czytam o tych rurowcach i pomyślałem, że  zamiast rury drenarskiej bez dziur, dać jednak z dziurami .W sumie wszędzie mam piasek, woda gruntowa na 3,5m. Rozwiązało by to problem ze skroplinami :roll eyes:  ?

----------


## czystek

Po co te otwory ? by zaprosci gości ?
Wystarczy spadek w strone studzienki. studzienka bez dna zabezpieczona geowłokniną.

----------


## dansing

> Po co te otwory ? by zaprosci gości ?
> Wystarczy spadek w strone studzienki. studzienka bez dna zabezpieczona geowłokniną.


Witaj czystek, nie za bardzo rozumiem o jakich gości chodzi.

Co do otworów to chodzi mi o to, że pomimo spadku woda może pozostawać w zgłębieniach, coś jak tu., widać nawet że otwory w tym przypadku niewiele pomogą, ponieważ są nie w tym miejscu  :sad:

----------


## czystek

rzeczywiscie woda moze stac - dlatego rury karbowane sie nie nadaja.

----------


## dansing

Tak sobie myślę żeby je zmodyfikować (te rury),

----------

